# The New Daniel Bryan



## WWEfan4eva

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

I was about to post this


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

OK I live in a world where in the span of 3 weeks:

Dean Ambrose, Johnny Gargano, and Daniel Bryan are now heels. And Bryan is now the WWE Champion.

What the fuck is life!?


----------



## Nolo King

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

I am so baffled by the decision...

It makes for a very interesting Smackdown, but I wanted AJ to have a longer reign.

Feeling real conflicted right about now.


----------



## shadows123

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

So heel DB and getting beat by Brock Lesnar right up .. seems well thought out :trips2


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

I'm invested in heel Bryan. Still a little shocked though, that WWE made that move. Should be awesome.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

They probably looked at what happened with Becky. She turned heel and became popular. Bryan's return has been average. So a heel turn might energize his base and get people invested in him.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Personally, I would've had Daniel Bryan win the rumble match and then win the WWE title at Wrestlemania 35 as a BABYFACE; but I'll gladly take him being the world champion right now :yes :yes

Who would've saw this coming for Bryan last year :bryan

Edit:

By the way, AJ Styles managed to hold that WWE title for 371 days :banderas

I'm happy with Styles having a decent world title reign that had plenty of good matches, and for him accomplishing so much in less than 3 years after joining WWE :clap


----------



## Master Bate

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

You know I wanted AJ Styles to have it until WM.


But losing it just before Survivor Series is kinda perfect since he did the same to Jinder last year.


Also People love hitting AJ Styles in the balls but whatever.


AJ Styles Vs Daniel Bryan blood feud yes please.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

His whole return has been meh he needed something we'll see if this sparks it.

Brock is throwing this man around like 40 times Sunday


----------



## LA Park

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

AJ's reign of boredom is finally over


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

I guess Bryan will face AJ for the title at TLC and then on Royal Rumble he will face Rey/Jeff.

But then...what?

Credible Heels:
- Randy Orton
- The Miz
- Samoa Joe
- Nakamura
- Cien Almas

Credible Faces:
- AJ Styles
- Rey Mysterio
- Jeff Hardy
- ???????? ...Rusev? (LOL)


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Heel Daniel Bryan FTW YES YES YES!!!

And OMG Brock vs Bryan, cant wait


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



Can't wait.

:brock4


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Well thats surprising.....

You mean to tell me that AJ kept that championship for a year and lost it on SDL on the go home show before Survivor Series and now its DB vs Brock......

Interesting...


----------



## Death Rider

OK not going to lie I am in shock BUT YES YES YES YES MY BOY IS CHAMPION AGAIN


----------



## arch.unleash

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

I'm tired of complaining, a heel turn for either of them was good, both were stale as shit. I think Styles needed it more, but the start of Bryan's heel run looks very promising. The complaining part is that a year long run was wasted in a random show, and all of that just to change a match with that lazy ape. It's this company is trying to kill itself.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

I think Becky's injury played a role in this. Bryan will probably just adopt her attitude and be the cocky heel champion.


----------



## RainmakerV2

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



LA Park said:


> AJ's reign of boredom is finally over


Exactly. I dont even like Bryan but thank you sweet baby Jesus the title is off AJ.


----------



## Shellyrocks

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

WTF is this booking? taking the title off AJ for Daniel what happened to Daniel not getting pushed


----------



## Chelsea

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

I just hope D-Bry will get a credible run as a heel champion, unlike his 2012 run as WHC.


----------



## Mr.S

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

The crowd was shocked. Really shocked.

They need to call up Black to SD as a face. Perhaps even Gargano to RAW as a face. The roster is too Heel heavy. SD has Styles, Mysterio, Hardy, Rusev while on the heel side they have Bryan, Orton, Joe, Miz, Almas, Nakamura, Big Show, Benjamin.

Same with RAW. Faces - Rollins, Strowman, Balor, Elias, Roode/Gable, Crews. Heels - Lesnar, Ambrose, Owens, Lashley, Zayn, McIntyre, Ziggler, etc. The need more faces desperately.

AJ needs to lose & needs to go to RAW. His reign of tyranny & garbage matches was killing SD & he was the Reigns of the show. I can also see Bryan forming an alliance with Joe promising him a future title shot.

Edit - Vince can use Killain Dain or Sheamus or Cesaro or Big E or Kofi as Standout Single performers. There are many people stuck in the tag team division who could use a run like that !


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

*My boy is the champ once again!!! Don't care if it's heel or face D-Bry is the champ baybay!! :yes :yes :yes*


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Fans: Make Daniel Bryan champion again!
WWE: Okay
Fans:


----------



## Chelsea

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

He should destroy the likes of Jeff Hardy and Rey Mysterio. I'm wondering if Miz will turn face after this.


----------



## Bobholly39

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Big fan of Bryan and im super excited 
Didnt see this coming at all.

I expect this will make fans rally behind him even more. 2014 level of overness incoming...


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

What "garbage" matches :aries2



LA Park said:


> AJ's reign of boredom is finally over


What "reign of boredom" :kobe



RainmakerV2 said:


> Exactly. I dont even like Bryan but thank you sweet baby Jesus the title is off AJ.


Wait until some fans finally realize that the Smackdown ratings won't change much no matter who's the champion unk2


----------



## Tommy-V

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

That was an underwhelming title change.

So much for AJ beating Punk's record unk2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Bryan confirmed to be a better nutcracker than Nakamura. :bryan > :nak


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

They basically admitted Bryan's return wasn't what they thought it would be by turning him heel tonight. Bryan's face act doesn't work unless he's being held down by authority. 

Bryan as a heel? Sign me up.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Who booked this shit?

fpalm


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Nice to see him win the WWE title again, after it looked like his WWE career was done not too long ago.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes



I loved it. At first I was skeptical of the decision when thinking that he'd win it as a babyface, but this freshens up Bryan's character after he was getting a bit stale throughout his botched return run. Also, it sets up a heated feud between Bryan and AJ potentially going into Wrestlemania.


Only thing I'm questioning is why it happened less than a week before SS? Is it really smart to follow up Bryan's momentum as a heel by having him (likely) lose to another heel? We'll have to see how this plays out, but it's certainly interesting.


----------



## Chelsea

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton vs. Shinsuke Nakamura in a Nuts on a Pole match.


----------



## SovereignVA

I say they go all in, have Bryan cheat and successfully beat Lesnar


----------



## NotGuilty

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

yall better get on twitter and thank Nia


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

FACE MIZ FINALLY PROVIN' HIMSELF AS A REAL WRESTLER BEATING BRYAN FOR THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP AT WM 35 AFTER WINNING THE ROYAL RUMBLE. :mark

I know, nobody except me want to watch that but well...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

_*Daniel Bryan just saved CM Punk's record in the modern day era. I am grateful that Daniel Bryan is finally the WWE Champion again and it's was 4 years in the making. *_


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



KYRA BATARA said:


> :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes
> 
> 
> 
> I loved it. At first I was skeptical of the decision when thinking that he'd win it as a babyface, but this freshens up Bryan's character after he was getting a bit stale throughout his botched return run. Also, it sets up a heated feud between Bryan and AJ potentially going into Wrestlemania.
> 
> 
> Only thing I'm questioning is why it happened less than a week before SS? Is it really smart to follow up Bryan's momentum as a heel by having him (likely) lose to another heel? We'll have to see how this plays out, but it's certainly interesting.


Bryan is going over Brock. If the WWE does not do this (with help from Braun to keep Brock strong) the WWE is stupid.


----------



## RainmakerV2

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



DammitC said:


> What "garbage" matches :aries2
> 
> 
> 
> What "reign of boredom" :kobe
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until some fans finally realize that the Smackdown ratings won't change much no matter who's the champion unk2


I dont give a shit about the ratings. I dont sit here in the ratings thread and argue with people cause the rating was 2.4 instead of 2.6. I have a job and a family unlike those weirdos. 


I care about the show not being boring as fuck and AJ beating everyone was boring as fuck.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

I figured majority would be ecstatic about Bryan being champion again. Seems a lot of people aren't happy which is very surprising.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

I am conflicted as conflicted can be. 

Having Styles lose on a random episode of Smackdown after that long a title reign makes no sense, especially leading up to a big time Survivor Series match that was already built up. I have no idea why that would be done.

Daniel Bryan could have still been the top babyface in all of WWE, and now he's heel, and he's champ? 

How is the match going to work with Brock, who always works a really stiff style with plenty of high impact moves and germans, thinking of Bryan's head.

But, Bryan could be unbelievably great as a heel again, remember, many people were doubtful of Becky as a heel, and she took that ball and ran farther than anybody else ever expected. It wouldn't surprise me to see Bryan have an amazing heel title reign, and you most likely get AJ over even more because of this too.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



birthday_massacre said:


> Bryan is going over Brock. If the WWE does not do this (with help from Braun to keep Brock strong) the WWE is stupid.



It almost seems like they have to do that now. Otherwise it's just hurting this hot new angle that they put in motion.


I initially thought that Bryan would be a transitional champion to transfer it over to Miz in a month, but it's looking less likely now that he's a heel. I can actually see Bryan holding onto it for a while.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

That moment when you realize that Daniel Bryan won the WWE title the SAME YEAR he came out of retirement :banderas


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



The Boy Wonder said:


> They probably looked at what happened with Becky. She turned heel and became popular. Bryan's return has been average. So a heel turn might energize his base and get people invested in him.


People were emotionally invested in Becky and wanted her over Charlotte.

This isn't to say that people weren't invested in Bryan, but AJ is one of the few people in WWE that was up there with him as far as fan support is concerned. 

I think they simply panicked and wanted to renew interest in Survivor Series after losing what many considered to be a huge match up. They probably felt that Bryan vs Lesnar was the answer to that. Bold move, I'll give them that :draper2


----------



## Afrolatino

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Well I'm sorry about AJ, but hopefully they can do something interesting with Daniels Bryanson once for all...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



birthday_massacre said:


> Bryan is going over Brock


Over his shoulders to take about 40 F'5.


----------



## Chelsea

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

I'm glad that both Dean Ambrose and Daniel Bryan are villains now, it's so refreshing. Now all my favs are heels, except Seth Rollins. :lol


----------



## Rugal 3:16

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



Dr. Middy said:


> and you most likely get AJ over even more because of this too.


Except no one will ever cheer AJ over Bryan, not even Bryan can pull that off.


Comparing this to Becky's turn on charlotte the cheers for Bryan beating up AJ dwarfs the cheers becky got on beating down charlotte during that turn. this was cheers beyond deafening, AJ gonna get booed way way way way way way way way way way (A thousand fold) worse than Charlotte was during her feud with Becky.


----------



## ChonWein

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

This is Bryan getting punished even more over the Saudi Arabia incident. Bryan heel turn will hurt his merch sales, then he gets mercilessly beaten by Brock, then Drops title back to AJ.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



AlternateDemise said:


> People were emotionally invested in Becky and wanted her over Charlotte.
> 
> This isn't to say that people weren't invested in Bryan, but AJ is one of the few people in WWE that was up there with him as far as fan support is concerned.
> 
> I think they simply panicked and wanted to renew interest in Survivor Series after losing what many considered to be a huge match up. They probably felt that Bryan vs Lesnar was the answer to that. Bold move, I'll give them that :draper2


I think Becky's injury made this move happen tonight for Bryan.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I think Becky's injury made this move happen tonight for Bryan.


Certainly what I thought before he turned heel, but now I'm conflicted about that.


Why would they want to improve the match by making it heel vs heel? I understand the fact that there's buzz going into SS now, but from a match standpoint they kinda backed themselves into a corner here. It's like birthday_massacre said; They almost have to let Bryan go over Brock now, unless they want to squash his momentum less than a week after setting the fire.


Or, go with a no contest due to outside shenanigans.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Certainly what I thought before he turned heel, but now I'm conflicted about that.
> 
> 
> Why would they want to improve the match by making it heel vs heel? I understand the fact that there's buzz going into SS now, but from a match standpoint they kinda backed themselves into a corner here. It's like birthday_massacre said; They almost have to let Bryan go over Brock now, unless they want to squash his momentum less than a week after setting the fire.


Bryan vs Brock is NOT happening at Survivor Series. Bryan's a heel. He'll make AJ take the beating.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Bryan vs Brock is NOT happening at Survivor Series. Bryan's a heel. He'll make AJ take the beating.


How do you expect this to happen?


The match is billed as champion vs champion. The only reason that AJ was in the match is because he was champion. Last year the same thing happened with Jinder, and they switched the match at the last second.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

I can't get over how... underwhelming that all was. AJ's reign ending and Daniel winning the title didn't have the impact it should have IMO.

I'd also be surprised if AJ still ended up doing the match against Brock. There's no reason he should, if Daniel said to him "do the match for me" AJ should tell him to fuck off :lmao


----------



## Empress

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

I'm happy! :yes 

Bryan's return has been lackluster and the injection of a backbone was nice in recent weeks but his previous heel turn was incredible. I hope we get a glimpse of The Dragon. Knock everyone's head off. 

Bryan makes a great face but the character needed an overhaul.


----------



## Chelsea

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Becky heel turn vs. Dean heel turn vs. Bryan heel turn

Who "wore" it better?


----------



## looper007

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

I'm happy he's turned. Bryan's return has been ruined by poor booking and some questionable decisions. Hopefully with this heel turn, it be a fresh start and a time to change up his look and character. I think the fan's will buy into it, he was still over but nowhere near like he was in 2014. 

A ass kicking, whiny, cheating heel Bryan is best for us all.

I love that it's upset the haters too so that means it's done good.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



Rugal 3:16 said:


> Except no one will ever cheer AJ over Bryan, not even Bryan can pull that off.
> 
> Comparing this to Becky's turn on charlotte the cheers for Bryan beating up AJ dwarfs the cheers becky got on beating down charlotte during that turn. this was cheers beyond deafening, AJ gonna get booed way way way way way way way way way way (A thousand fold) worse than Charlotte was during her feud with Becky.


They did boo Bryan here, so it's possible. 

I really don't care too much about face/heel affiliations at this stage with WWE. Just give me two guys who the fans will really care about. And I think this actually strengthens their feud with one another, so I'm actually looking forward to where this leads.


----------



## shadows123

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I can't get over how... underwhelming that all was. AJ's reign ending and Daniel winning the title didn't have the impact it should have IMO.
> 
> I'd also be surprised if AJ still ended up doing the match against Brock. There's no reason he should, if Daniel said to him "do the match for me" AJ should tell him to fuck off :lmao


well they did throw a year long reign away on a random episode of Smackdown..So obviously its going to feel underwhelming.. They had all the time in the world to build up to making this feud special..clearly both work so well together..instead all we have got is 3 fillers thrown in on random Smackdown episodes.. and most likely, post this heel turn, he is going to straight up get by Brock next.. I find it bizarre all around...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

People are complaining, but if Vince signed off on this, which I'm sure he did, then this is genius.

So many fans on WF complain about the WWE being stale and the bad booking. 

Well there was nothing stale about how SDL ended. This was some spontaneous booking, like we used to get back in the day.

I'm excited WWE is just doing something different. Shiet ain't perfect but what is?

Complain away...


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I can't get over how... underwhelming that all was. AJ's reign ending and Daniel winning the title didn't have the impact it should have IMO.
> 
> I'd also be surprised if AJ still ended up doing the match against Brock. There's no reason he should, if Daniel said to him "do the match for me" AJ should tell him to fuck off :lmao


I disagree a million percent, it was not underwhelming at all, it was shock, no one could believe, DB cheated with a low blow to turn heel and win the championship. if any time SD needed and overrun it was now but it was the perfect way to end the show, with everyone being like WTF just happened.


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

As far as I know Brock has two weak spots.


----------



## Chelsea

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Loved D-Bry's psychotic reactions. Dean as Raw top villain and Bryan as SDL top villain. :cool2


----------



## CM Buck

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Best in the world Daniel Bryan is WORLD'S better than face Bryan. An aggressive Bryan is amazing. I'm so happy right now


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

I don't like that AJ lost the title after this long on a random episode of Smackdown. I'd prefer that he lost it at a big PPV like the Rumble or Mania, but maybe that's just me.

That being said, I get that it was all about creating pure shock and big headlines with the way it happened.

I like the possibilities of a heel Daniel Bryan, and it's something new and fresh that he could really use now.

THEORY: Bryan's a Paul Heyman Guy now. I don't know how things will play out in the presumed Brock/Bryan match on Sunday, but Heyman bringing Bryan up and then Bryan turning heel just seems like too much of a coincidence.

AJ's totally costing Bryan the match on Sunday though, if it still happens.

Thanks for your hard work as Champ, AJ. Biggest workhorse in the entire company.


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

I wanna see :braun run in and help bryan beat brock, after the 1-2-3 or submission, :braun turns his back on bryan...

Nutshot, :braun falls to his knees, Bryan hits a running knee

Bryan comes out next Tuesday bragging about how the American Dragon is here and he just took down the two monsters of the WWE in one night 

Book it Vince


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



HankHill_85 said:


> THEORY: Bryan's a Paul Heyman Guy now. I don't know how things will play out in the presumed Brock/Bryan match on Sunday, but Heyman bringing Bryan up and then Bryan turning heel just seems like too much of a coincidence.



I have a hard time imagining Bryan with Heyman as his manager. That just seems kinda odd.


It would certainly be a noteworthy swerve, though.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

This was a brilliant move by WWE. Most people were going to be very down about the Becky injury. Instead those same fans are pumped up about Bryan's heel turn and championship win.


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

BOOOOOO!

The only two matches I cared about this Sunday, Becky/Ronda and Brock/AJ, are not happening.

And what an awful way to end AJ’s reign! He should have broken Punk’s record.

I may not subscribe for this show after all.:shrug


----------



## bme

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Style's reign is over, Bryan's WWE Champion and he turned heel?

Couldn't be happier

and we get Bryan/Lesnar on Sunday ? yeah I'll definitely be watching now.


----------



## looper007

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> People are complaining, but if Vince signed off on this, which I'm sure he did, then this is genius.
> 
> So many fans on WF complain about the WWE being stale and the bad booking.
> 
> Well there was nothing stale about how SDL ended. This was some spontaneous booking, like we used to get back in the day.
> 
> I'm excited WWE is just doing something different. Shiet ain't perfect but what is?
> 
> Complain away...


Once the rumors came out of "something big" happening on Smackdown. The only big thing that could shock people is Bryan turning heel, didn't think he win the title but there you go. It was fantastic it upset the Bryan hater's so that's a plus, and it shocked the crowd and people on here. So what more could they do.

Now they can't mess this up as they seem to book heels better then faces. But knowing WWE they probably will lol.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

I'm looking forward to it. DB as a heel can be a great thing. I got tired of his sympathy act that he's been doing for years. A heel turn opens up many opportunities.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

That was definitely unexpected!! Kudos to WWE. It semi made sense, you could see a build up after weeks that Bryan needed to change. Plus his gal turned heel. Also, this give Smackdown some extra needed energy having a new heel. I predict, Joe will turn face.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Holy shit, now that sound interesting...and I'm also preoccupied, he gonna wrestle Lesnar? because I hope he doesn't die there.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



looper007 said:


> Once the rumors came out of "something big" happening on Smackdown. The only big thing that could shock people is Bryan turning heel, didn't think he win the title but there you go. It was fantastic it upset the Bryan hater's so that's a plus, and it shocked the crowd and people on here. So what more could they do.
> 
> Now they can't mess this up as they seem to book heels better then faces. But knowing WWE they probably will lol.


I didn't know of the rumors, so it was a big surprise for me. I'd like to see Bryan channel some heel Edge and that type of heel--minus the sex stuff lol.


----------



## Chelsea

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*






:bryan


----------



## MC

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Was the turn out of nowhere? Um, no. I wouldn't say that exactly. In the few times AJ and Bryan have faced off this year, Bryan has failed to beat AJ. Once in a no contest and second, tapping out. Now in vacuums, this may not seem like anything special BUT if you think about it, that's usually how a heel turn occurs, only spread out over nearly a year. Bryan was clearly frustrated and started on AJ before the match for kinda dumb, over the top reasons. And he cheated when given the chance and won the title. Not every heel turn needs compel reasoning. A simple, desperate to regain the title is simple enough. That's all that is needed IMO. 

Bryan desperately need this heel turn IMO. His character was getting very stale and old and something he needed to move away from. His showed signs of that with his more submission based style and now a heel turn can turn that up ten notches. A heel Daniel Bryan sounds awesome and I am very excited about it. Shame about Styles and his lackluster title run and the ending but simply, no need to keep him as champion for this long or any longer.


----------



## looper007

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I didn't know of the rumors, so it was a big surprise for me. I'd like to see Bryan channel some heel Edge and that type of heel--minus the sex stuff lol.


It definitely needs to be different to his 2012 heel work. You don't want to be doing the same stuff over again, a more meaner and nastier Bryan and less of the comedic stuff which his 2012 stuff had. This heel Bryan should be more dangerous and lethal. More embittered and twisted. A bit like Edge.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



Chan Hung said:


> That was definitely unexpected!! Kudos to WWE. It semi made sense, you could see a build up after weeks that Bryan needed to change. Plus his gal turned heel. Also, this give Smackdown some extra needed energy having a new heel. I predict, Joe will turn face.


Face Joe vs heel Bryan could be interesting.


----------



## looper007

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



MC said:


> Bryan desperately need this heel turn IMO. His character was getting very stale and old and something he needed to move away from. His showed signs of that with his more submission based style and now a heel turn can turn that up ten notches. A heel Daniel Bryan sounds awesome and I am very excited about it. Shame about Styles and his lackluster title run and the ending but simply, no need to keep him as champion for this long or any longer.


Didn't help that they screwed up his return in some of the worse booking I've seen. Plus Bryan himself wasn't bringing his "A" game and was just happily going through the motions. Hopefully he was asking for this heel turn, and that he can reinvent himself and just go back to be a kickass version of his 2014 run when he was the best thing in WWE. It's a fresh start hopefully it lead to some great moments.


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Smackdown Live is about to get a lot more fun!


----------



## llj

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

I'm glad they didn't shoot for CM Punk's "record."

I've no problem with how this was handled. AJ won the title on TV before Survivor Series and now has lost it on TV before Survivor Series. To a low blow no less. A fitting end to his reign imo


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



looper007 said:


> It definitely needs to be different to his 2012 heel work. You don't want to be doing the same stuff over again, a more meaner and nastier Bryan and less of the comedic stuff which his 2012 stuff had. This heel Bryan should be more dangerous and lethal. More embittered and twisted. A bit like Edge.


Looking at Bryan in the latter stages of that match... with the long, stringy hair... the facial expressions... pulling on his hair... damn he gave me Edge vibes. I was like oh wow... is he channeling my boy Edge right now?!

I think Bryan (that's Mr. Danielson to most people, lol jk) could pull it off.

That laugh and smile he had after turning heel was fuggin' awesome.


----------



## Dibil13

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

All for this turn as long as Bryan isn't a chickenshit and they play up a more ruthless side of him. He's done the comedy heel shtick before. This should be a different run.


----------



## looper007

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Looking at Bryan in the latter stages of that match... with the long, stringy hair... the facial expressions... pulling on his hair... damn he gave me Edge vibes. I was like oh wow... is he channeling my boy Edge right now?!
> 
> I think Bryan (that's Mr. Danielson to most people, lol jk) could pull it off.
> 
> That laugh and smile he had after turning heel was fuggin' awesome.


Edge was last of those heels that was legit hated by the crowd. He be doing well to do what Edge did as a heel. But He's a good guy to learn from at being just a smug arrogant scumbag heel. I think it be a good route to go for Bryan.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Bryan has always been a superb heel. Now he can be even better because his mic game is so much better now.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Honestly one of the most unpredictable heel turns ever? Can anyone disagree with this?

I think the fact that they've turned Becky, Ambrose and now BRYAN heel shows anyone can turn heel in this company, no matter how much of a lovable babyface you are. Same with Sami Zayn, he was someone I thought would never turn heel in his career. 

I don't know whether turning Bryan heel was the right move, it would have suited his comeback story to have another babyface title win, maybe after winning the Rumble or something. But on the other side of the coin, heel Bryan vs AJ has all the potential in the world, as does heel Bryan in general. I'd love to see AJ winning the Rumble now that he could be in it.


----------



## headstar

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Daniel Bryan just saved CM Punk's record in the modern day era. I am grateful that Daniel Bryan is finally the WWE Champion again and it's was 4 years in the making. *_


He's still the longest reigning WWE Champion. But no longer the longest reigning world heavyweight champion.


----------



## llj

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



Y2JHOLLA said:


> Honestly one of the most unpredictable heel turns ever? Can anyone disagree with this?
> 
> I think the fact that they've turned Becky, Ambrose and now BRYAN heel shows anyone can turn heel in this company, no matter how much of a lovable babyface you are. Same with Sami Zayn, he was someone I thought would never turn heel in his career.
> 
> I don't know whether turning Bryan heel was the right move, it would have suited his comeback story to have another babyface title win, maybe after winning the Rumble or something. But on the other side of the coin, heel Bryan vs AJ has all the potential in the world, as does heel Bryan in general. I'd love to see AJ winning the Rumble now that he could be in it.



Actually, no, I thought the possibility of him turning heel was always there for months. Fans had been talking about it passingly, sometimes jokingly, but the idea that either AJ or Bryan might turn heel on the program had come up in discussions on this forum and on reddit.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Never ceases to amaze me how tone deaf the WWE is in listening to their fans.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



RKing85 said:


> Never ceases to amaze me how tone deaf the WWE is in listening to their fans.


The fans wanted DB as champion, they got it.


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

They might as well gave Joe a run with the title if they were just going end AJ's reign on some random smackdown


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Having DB win the title, ok I can go with that. I wish that they hadn't have had him tap out clean to AJ only a few weeks ago if this is where they were heading but oh well. Brock vs. DB could be really good IF Brock is motivated.

But a heel turn, WHY? What is Vince's obsession with taking beloved underdog babyfaces and turning them heel at the worst possible moments, it's so stupid. Ugh.


----------



## domotime2

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



RKing85 said:


> Never ceases to amaze me how tone deaf the WWE is in listening to their fans.


Huh? The fans were booing the crap out of Daniel all night. And they're going to boo him next week. To me, that says it all and that this was the right call


----------



## domotime2

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



KingCosmos said:


> They might as well gave Joe a run with the title if they were just going end AJ's reign on some random smackdown


Random? To me, it becomes an iconic smackdown moment. This has much more "umph" than him losing to Joe in their 3rd match.


----------



## Buhalovski

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

I dont mind it but AJ not beating Punks record is a big pain... he surely deserved it the most.


----------



## Master Bate

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

After watching Daniel Bryan's heel turn more and more, I get more and more excited. Pretty hyped for what's going to happen on Smackdown now.


----------



## Ray McCarthy

Is there any way that we can get (a.) the armchair experts who insisted that Styles reign was only about breaking CM Punks non-record to admit that nobody at WWE gives a shit about Punk anymore and (b.) the armchair experts who insisted that D-Bray wouldn’t win the title after refusing to go to Saudi Arabia to admit that they don’t know what they’re talking about.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

I think there is a chance Heyman might align himself with Bryan this Sunday. Here's a few reasons:

1. Heyman praised Bryan in his promo against AJ Styles

2. Brock just did a segment on RAW with Jinder, who is a heel

3. Vince has reportedly lost faith in Braun


----------



## Dmight

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



Leather Rebel said:


> FACE MIZ FINALLY PROVIN' HIMSELF AS A REAL WRESTLER BEATING BRYAN FOR THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP AT WM 35 AFTER WINNING THE ROYAL RUMBLE. :mark
> 
> I know, nobody except me want to watch that but well...


Awesome! That would be surreal


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Miz proving himself by beating Daniel Bryan clean for the WWE Championship at WM 35 would be a great idea.


----------



## Hillhank

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

:becky


The Boy Wonder said:


> Miz proving himself by beating Daniel Bryan clean for the WWE Championship at WM 35 would be a great idea.




the man


----------



## CesaroSwing

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Crazy how it hasn't been a day and Bryan's reign is already better than Styles'


----------



## iarwain

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Does this mean the return of the "No!" shirts?


----------



## Krin

Asuka842 said:


> Having DB win the title, ok I can go with that. I wish that they hadn't have had him tap out clean to AJ only a few weeks ago if this is where they were heading but oh well. Brock vs. DB could be really good IF Brock is motivated.
> 
> But a heel turn, WHY? What is Vince's obsession with taking beloved underdog babyfaces and turning them heel at the worst possible moments, it's so stupid. Ugh.


Exactly what I was thinking. I love how they insist on turning people who are better as baby faces but have yet to turn Roode or Sasha.


----------



## Brock

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

:yes

Good. Now turn up at Survivor Series with your head shaved and no beard :bryan


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

UGH!

Can't believe they ended the title reign of AJ and gave a B+ player the WWE title...


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

This is the way I want to see Bryan vs Miz at WM. The DB sympathy/dream storyline was 2014-ish. Bryan has been on Miz's case for years because of his in ring ability. It will be poetic justice if Miz is able to defeat Bryan clean at WM for the WWE Championship.


----------



## DARTHKILLA

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

I hope bryan becomes a chickenshit heel like seth was, there are too many serious heels in this company at the moment. :yes


----------



## Mear

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

It's perfect. They needed AJ Styles to lose the title to bring back momentum to Smackdown Live but they also need a credible villain for the show and Daniel Bryan can be that.

I'm especially happy because Bryan's current character is absolutely boring and he can be such a incredible heel as he showed it on the indies or during his short-lived heel run as the World Champ of Smackdown


----------



## Donnie

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



Brock said:


> :yes
> 
> Good. Now turn up at Survivor Series with your head shaved and no beard :bryan


:banderas 

If he breaks out the Cattle Mutilation or the elbows :done


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Can only assume this was the original plan for Crown Jewel before Bryan refused to go.

If it was then i'm surprised at WWE for still pulling the trigger on this. I'm not sure if anyone else has ever picked up on it, but they have been a little petty about other things in the past :lol


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

It was a garbage decision to have Styles reign end out of nowhere on a meaningless episode of Smackdown with no build after holding the title for over a year. And if it was any other wrestler who ended it under these circumstances there would be a LOT more criticism, but because it was Bryan it is okay. Also after months of being irrelevant and jobbing to The Miz many times we're supposed to now buy Bryan as a top threat just because he turned heel? Lol okay. 

AJ's reign was getting stale for sure and I would have had no problem dropping it to Bryan if it was done in the right way, at a PPV with good build and story. The randomness of this decision was just stupid though. They also destroyed the credibility of Samoa Joe during this title reign only for AJ to drop it on a pointless episode of Smackdown that no one will remember.


----------



## Brock

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



Donnie said:


> :banderas
> 
> If he breaks out the Cattle Mutilation or the elbows :done


Yes.

Please.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

I'm conflicted about this as I'm both excited but also a little annoyed...:


*The pros*:


+Daniel Bryan is a champion again!
+The Bryan/Styles rivalry dramatically heating up.
+Bryan's crazy facial expressions right after he low blowed Styles.
+Heyman putting over both Bryan and Styles like the mic-magician Heyman truly is.
+At least Styles is not going to lose to Lesnar again.



*The cons*:


-Daniel Bryan of all people turning heel. 
-A heel Bryan to be fed to Lesnar in a meaningless match.
-The Bryan/Lesnar match, a match that some would consider a dream match, has officially been executed but not in a good way.
-Not a fan of how Styles' reign ended.
-Should have been Joe.


Controversial to say the very least. SmackDown, the land of opportunities confusions. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



Brock said:


> :yes
> 
> Good. Now turn up at Survivor Series with your head shaved and no beard :bryan


Works for me. Let him change his name to Bryan Danielson aka American Dragon or Dragon and have him going around in a perpetually pissed off mood stomping and elbowing the hell out of all who dare get in his way. :yes


----------



## Brock

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Works for me. Let him change his name to Bryan Danielson aka American Dragon or Dragon and have him going around in a perpetually pissed off mood stomping and elbowing the hell out of all who dare get in his way. :yes


Bryan needs to go into full on Danielson vs Morishima mode on Brock.


----------



## DoolieNoted

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

I actually didn't mind this. A change in the dynamics could make things more interesting.

Plus, it wasn't clean so that adds another layer.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Not sure how I feel about this tbh. On one hand I agree that Bryan really needed to freshen up his character and we all know how great Bryan can be as a heel (still remember his run as WHC back in 2012) and this really freshen things up on SmackDown. But on the other hand this whole thing just doesn't feel natural like it feels they did the turn just for shock factor. I mean the story was there that Bryan returns from retirement, wins the Rumble and beats The Miz for the WWE title at WM but now you can't tell that story anymore. I'm willing to see where this goes because I definitely am interested in seeing Bryan as WWE Champion and as great as AJ vs Brock probably would've been again, I'm more hyped for Bryan vs Lesnar (though would've been better if Bryan was the underdog babyface but what can you do).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



Brock said:


> Bryan needs to go into full on Danielson vs Morishima mode on Brock.


That would be compelling as hell and result in a great match. I do fear because of the last minute nature of this match that he and Brock won't have enough time to work out a proper match. That makes me think of a potential squash which would not be best for business. I am intrigued by the idea of Bryan maybe being a Paul Heyman Guy since Heyman respects the hell out of him in real life.


----------



## Buhalovski

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Works for me. Let him change his name to Bryan Danielson aka American Dragon or Dragon and have him going around in a perpetually pissed off mood stomping and elbowing the hell out of all who dare get in his way. :yes




And Vince buying the copyrights for The final countdown!


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Terrible decision. Bryan sucks, used to be a fan of his until he turned into a crybaby


----------



## Brock

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



BAD SHIV RISING said:


> That would be compelling as hell and result in a great match. I do fear because of the last minute nature of this match that he and Brock won't have enough time to work out a proper match. That makes me think of a potential squash which would not be best for business. I am intrigued by the idea of Bryan maybe being a Paul Heyman Guy since Heyman respects the hell out of him in real life.


I do agree tbh. Because of the somewhat haphazard booking of the match, I'm looking forward to it but I can't help be somewhat apprehensive about it.

We know how long Bryan has been wanting this match, so I'm still hopeful.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



Tsvetoslava said:


> And Vince buying the copyrights for The final countdown!


:trips8

There goes No Nut November.


----------



## Bliss World Order

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Brock vs. Bryan. :banderas

The GOAT holding the WWE title again. :banderas

Thank you based D-Bry


----------



## Jason C. Doucette

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



The Boy Wonder said:


> This was a brilliant move by WWE. Most people were going to be very down about the Becky injury. Instead those same fans are pumped up about Bryan's heel turn and championship win.


I agree.... I was pretty impressed at how the Smackdown invasion went down on Raw, to where it actually made me interested in Survivor Series.

Then when it was announced that Becky can't go at the PPV, I couldn't believe the bad luck and wondered how WWE could recover the momentum leading up to Sunday - or even if they could.

Although it feels like a random throwaway to have DB quickly turn heel - it was unexpected but pulled of very well - which makes them want to watch Survivor Series to see how this is all going to pan out.

It's funny... when left to their own creative devices, WWE churns out product that is flatter than 3 week old cola. But recent events beyond their control (injuries, etc) have forced WWE to make decisions that seem to have stirred up greater fan interest.

go figure....


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Wonder if we'll get the return of the 'No' chants


----------



## looper007

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



ellthom said:


> Wonder if we'll get the return of the 'No' chants


Honestly a great way for Bryan to say "You take those chants and stick them when the sun don't shine" and just not react to them. He needs to start with a clean slate with this heel turn.


----------



## PrinceofPush

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

If Daniel actually beats Brock, then I’ll see this as him actually gaining Vince’s respect for having the BALLS to say no to him regarding the whole Crown Jewel incident.

If Brock squashes Daniel, it’ll be seen as a punishment from my view. Especially if he loses the title shortly afterwards.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

I'm shook that they gave Bryan the title on a smackdown. I guess Miz/Bryan will happen but with Miz as the face? I'm intrigued!


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

I love everything about this!! I honestly never thought Bryan would be a heel again. If he is a psychotic, crazy heel it will be even better. 

The whole thing was executed perfectly, big shock. Im a fan of both guys but AJ losing the title on SDL was fine, made sense. Ambrose and Bryan turning heel are two of the best things they have done in years. Plus Brock/Bryan has been a match ive wanted to see for a very long time.

Overall, WWE has done well with all the turns lately, Ambrose, Elias, Bryan and I am excited for both shows for the first time in a while. 

Its funny because it seems that they are ending a pretty unremarkable year with a huge bang, I can no longer say 2018 has been one of their worst years. Hopefully they keep Bryan strong and have him be an Edge/Punk (2012-2013) type of heel. They have been doing great with their heels lately so I have faith plus Bryan is a main eventer now, its not like 2012 where his run was just starting. I AM PUMPED overall. Keep it up WWE. The possibility of face Miz or face Joe is awesome too.

As far as Brock/Bryan, let's just hope its a competitive match and not some bullshit squash match. They can make it something special for sure. Bryan becoming a Heyman guy?? Who knows. The way they did Punk and Heyman was brilliant, one of the best runs from any wrestler that I've seen. They can definitely work well together, I don't know if it will happen but if it does, will be gold.

This has endless potential, I have no complaints at all.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Well.... i might just get the network again now after cancelling after Bryan’s injury


----------



## Kayfaberules

As this show starts at 1am UK time I always watch the first segment if it's a promo before gping to bed and catching the rest in the morning (usually on fast forward) but when Heyman interrupted AJ last night and said the WWE wouldn't let Bryan face Brock it did peak my senses then when Bryan came out and the ensuing brawl with AJ and the way Shane made the match I just knew there was a title change in the offing.

So I stayed up for the show, I often wondered about them turning Bryan heel again,I wasn't too invested in that idea for a long time, he's one of a very few organically built babyfaces and with his size I always felt he was better off as a face anyway, fans will identify with his struggles physically and mentally and will empathise with him but as the months passed since his return it all went a bit too flat, he should've been the hottest thing in wrestling after his comeback, certainly on SmackDown Live, he didn' need to be the Champion but he took too many cheap TV losses and they ruined something that should've been fool-proof.

Turning heel last night made sense although for me the lowblow was enough, he didn't.need to snap after winning,I'd have actually liked to see him snap gradually, its been 4.5yrs since he was the Champ, they could've told the story that the pressure of hanging onto the title became too much and thats was pushed him over the edge ... still, they needed to hit the rewind on Bryan and thats what they've done, it should be an exciting few months to see where this takes him.


----------



## DJ Punk

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

About fucking time


----------



## Jbardo

Bryan as the underdog babyface has got stale and he’s been a great heel before especially in ROH, so I’m looking forward to it, now if he would just shave his head again.


----------



## #BestForBusiness

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

I just hope that Lesnar gives him the safest and softest match he has ever given anyone. Those German Suplexes better feel like falling on a pile of flowers.


----------



## Chelsea

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Heel Daniel Bryan is... #BestForBusiness


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Guess it pays off to bring a lawyer to negotiations. He demanded Brock and creative control. Looks like he got it. Now he can be a vicious heel on his terms. He’s been standing up to Vince and getting rewarded. I bet Bryan doesn’t lose to Brock clean


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Heel WWE Champion Daniel Bryan is what's best for business.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



CesaroSwing said:


> Crazy how it hasn't been a day and Bryan's reign is already better than Styles'


No, it's not :mj4

At least give Daniel Bryan 4 months before making such a claim.


----------



## Chelsea

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Bryan vs. Jeff, Bryan vs. Rey and Bryan vs. Joe should be amazing.


----------



## Jbardo

I expect Bryan to hold it till Wrestlemania, he can face AJ at TLC and then Rey at the rumble.


----------



## Hangman

TD Stinger said:


> OK I live in a world where in the span of 3 weeks:
> 
> Dean Ambrose, Johnny Gargano, and Daniel Bryan are now heels. And Bryan is now the WWE Champion.
> 
> What the fuck is life!?


:russo


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Well, this is not only shit but dumb as fuck, too. His booking since returning has been abysmal. Fuck sake, WWE!


----------



## UniversalGleam

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

AJ styles selling of the running knee was margot robbie levels of stunning.

removing that, I dont think we needed this to end as a result of a low blow, considering AJ styles has already been involved in a feud surrounding low blows already this year and it was awful.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Well this result has certainly split opinions :lol

Styles and Bryan were both on a stale run, what we got between the pair over the past few weeks was pretty crap, very boring.

AJ's reign has been stale for months, I'm glad it's over but doing it this way, especially on an episode of Smackdown is a weird choice.

Putting the title on Bryan and turning him heel does make things interesting though, whether you like it or not.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I think Becky's injury made this move happen tonight for Bryan.


Oh without question. Like I said, they panicked. They lost a big match for the event and Charlotte isn't close to being a worthy replacement for Becky considering how she literally just lost her feud with her. So they went with a match fans wanted for such a long time, which is Bryan vs Lesnar. Lets hope for his sake that no injuries occur.



Jbardo said:


> Bryan as the underdog babyface has got stale


Posts like these are why I am having a hard time taking anyone who complains about the way Bryan has been booked seriously. Bryan hasn't been booked as the underdog babyface at all since returning from retirement. They have constantly pointed out time and time again how great he is and never played on any of his feuds that the odds were stacked against him. If anything he was constantly portrayed as the favorite to win his matches. Even Cass was considered an underdog against Bryan, by Corey Graves, a fucking heel commentator. And Cass has a significant size difference.


----------



## Jbardo

AlternateDemise said:


> The Boy Wonder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Becky's injury made this move happen tonight for Bryan.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh without question. Like I said, they panicked. They lost a big match for the event and Charlotte isn't close to being a worthy replacement for Becky considering how she literally just lost her feud with her. So they went with a match fans wanted for such a long time, which is Bryan vs Lesnar. Lets hope for his sake that no injuries occur.
> 
> 
> 
> Jbardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan as the underdog babyface has got stale
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posts like these are why I am having a hard time taking anyone who complains about the way Bryan has been booked seriously. Bryan hasn't been booked as the underdog babyface at all since returning from retirement. They have constantly pointed out time and time again how great he is and never played on any of his feuds that the odds were stacked against him. If anything he was constantly portrayed as the favorite to win his matches. Even Cass was considered an underdog against Bryan, by Corey Graves, a fucking heel commentator. And Cass has a significant size difference.
Click to expand...

When I say stale I mean it’s already been played out in 2013-2015 when he was pushed that way most of the time, not so much since he came back.

He hasn’t been an aggressive heel for ages and now is the right time.


----------



## LaMelo

*Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



DammitC said:


> That moment when you realize that Daniel Bryan won the WWE title the SAME YEAR he came out of retirement :banderas


Then less than a week later he goes from WWE Champion to retired again because Brock drops him on his head 100 times! :brock2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenSES

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Some of the butt hurt is pretty hilarious. People were so adamant that we would never see Bryan vs Lesnar but guess what? It's happening! And why? Because Daniel Bryan fights for his dreams and he is 5 time World Champion!


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Bryan as a heel champion is gold! Dont screw this up WWE!! And matches with AJ, Jeff, and Rey will be good, but please dont let Shane ever get a match.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

I was thinking about this last night, and a part of me wouldn't put it passed the WWE;



Hopefully this isn't a ploy to punish Bryan in the most subtle way possible for not going to SA. I mean, Vince can be petty like that.



The gameplan would be simple: Turn Bryan heel, which essentially cuts off his merchandise revenue. Give him the title so that it doesn't _appear_ as if he's being punished. Have him get squashed by Brock and then lose the title back to AJ a month later before they gradually start dialing him back in storyline.



I fucking hope that this isn't the case, but it's odd that he wins the title less than a week before facing Brock. It's also odd that they'd reward Bryan just weeks after he ruined a big match for them at Crown Jewel by refusing to go.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



KYRA BATARA said:


> I was thinking about this last night, and a part of me wouldn't put it passed the WWE;
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this isn't a ploy to punish Bryan in the most subtle way possible for not going to SA. I mean, Vince can be petty like that.
> 
> 
> 
> The gameplan would be simple: Turn Bryan heel, which essentially cuts off his merchandise revenue. Give him the title so that it doesn't _appear_ as if he's being punished. Have him get squashed by Brock and then lose the title back to AJ a month later before they gradually start dialing him back in storyline.
> 
> 
> 
> I fucking hope that this isn't the case, but it's odd that he wins the title less than a week before facing Brock. It's also odd that they'd reward Bryan just weeks after he ruined a big match for them at Crown Jewel by refusing to go.


Well I think this finish was supposed to happen at Crown Jewel but since DB didn't go, it had to be pushed back to now. The reason why DB lost to AJ before CJ was because they wanted to have a title match for CJ.
Vince also likes when wrestlers have the balls to stand up to him. It wouldn't surprise me if he respects DB for not going.

Also heel Amerian Dragon DB could be a huge increase for his merch.


----------



## Chelsea

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Heel Daniel Bryan on Miz TV needs to happen.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



birthday_massacre said:


> Well I think this finish was supposed to happen at Crown Jewel but since DB didn't go, it had to be pushed back to now. The reason why DB lost to AJ before CJ was because they wanted to have a title match for CJ.
> Vince also likes when wrestlers have the balls to stand up to him. It wouldn't surprise me if he respects DB for not going.
> 
> Also heel Amerian Dragon DB could be a huge increase for his merch.



Well that's if they even release new merch for him as a heel, and if his heel character is presented in a way that will make the fans want to support him. His 2012 heel character was cool to love because he had a comedic charm. A cold, Jericho 2008-esque character is harder to make T-shirts for that'll sell like hotcakes.


Vince probably resents Bryan for being a major reason why Reigns' push initially backfired. Daniel Bryan refusing to go added salt to the wound at a time when they were dealing with a PR nightmare. It wouldn't surprise me in the least if Vince devised a plan to fuck with him in a way that couldn't be traced back to SA. I mean, giving him the WWE title for a month kinda does that, even if the longterm intentions are to dial him back.


It can really go ether way. IN THEORY a heel turn freshens him up, but that's only because they failed to make his babyface return interesting. They didn't HAVE to turn him heel, it only became a better option because the creative has been so bad since April. On the flip side; Turning him heel 5 days before (likely) jobbing to Brock and then going on to losing it back to AJ will just hurt him. Look at what happened to Nakamura, they turned him heel and made him look like a geek.


I can't help but observe the timing of everything. Putting Bryan in the SS match prevents AJ from taking another L against Brock, it's also a way to squash Bryan without it looking like a blatant punishment. Then AJ can take the title back and business as usual. Also, notice how many heels are on SDL. They didn't even do the Orton / AJ program yet, or the Miz / AJ program. They're obviously high on Orton and Miz, so the idea of Bryan being the longterm top heel makes me skeptical.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Well that's if they even release new merch for him as a heel, and if his heel character is presented in a way that will make the fans want to support him. His 2012 heel character was cool to love because he had a comedic charm. A cold, Jericho 2008-esque character is harder to make T-shirts for that'll sell like hotcakes.
> 
> .


They will def. make a heel DB T-shirt, it would be dumb for them not to. And his cold-hearted T-shirt is easy. Snap or tap, would be the catchphrase. That would sell like hotcakes.

A bad ass DB like they are doing with Becky would go over very well.





KYRA BATARA said:


> Vince probably resents Bryan for being a major reason why Reigns' push initially backfired. Daniel Bryan refusing to go added salt to the wound at a time when they were dealing with a PR nightmare. It wouldn't surprise me in the least if Vince devised a plan to fuck with him in a way that couldn't be traced back to SA. I mean, giving him the WWE title for a month kinda does that, even if the longterm intentions are to dial him back.
> 
> .


With all the head drama the WWE dealing with right now, and how they cleared DB just a few months ago, no way would Vince "get back" at DB by putting him with Brock hoping Brock injuries him. 
And also Vince would not kill AJs title reign when he was getting close to Punks modern day record, against just to spite DB. It makes no sense.




KYRA BATARA said:


> It can really go ether way. IN THEORY a heel turn freshens him up, but that's only because they failed to make his babyface return interesting. They didn't HAVE to turn him heel, it only became a better option because the creative has been so bad since April. On the flip side; Turning him heel 5 days before (likely) jobbing to Brock and then going on to losing it back to AJ will just hurt him. Look at what happened to Nakamura, they turned him heel and made him look like a geek.
> .



I dont think he is going to job to Brock, I think he will go over with help from Braun. That would be the smart move. Especially since Raw is winning the women's match. 
Yes it could happen where they make DB look like a geek like they always try to do but that wont be becasue of Vince trying to spit him for the CJ thing. It would just be status quo for WWE booking chicken salad into chicken shit.




KYRA BATARA said:


> I can't help but observe the timing of everything. Putting Bryan in the SS match prevents AJ from taking another L, it's also a way to squash Bryan without it looking like a blatant punishment. Then AJ can take the title back and business as usual. Also, notice how many heels are on SDL. They didn't even do the Orton / AJ program yet, or the Miz / AJ program. They're obviously high on Orton and Miz, so the idea of Bryan being the longterm top heel makes me skeptical.
> 
> 
> .



AJ wouldnt have to take another loss to Brock, he could easily go over clean or like I think they will do with DB and have Braun cost Brock the match. But DB getting the win over Brock even with fuckery would be a huge rub for DB, so he has braggign rights he beat Brock. Sure the WWE could not do that because the WWE booking sucks but it makes the perfect sense to do that way.

And having AJ take the title back next month would be dumb since they could have just kept the title on him until he beat Punks record. 

Miz is turning face so face Miz vs heel DB will be great and Miz can say SEE I TOLD YOU about DB, I was right all along.

There are so many possibilities with DB, sure the WWE will probably fuck it up but again it won't be out of spite.'


----------



## Bliss World Order

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Hopefully this isn't a ploy to punish Bryan in the most subtle way possible for not going to SA. I mean, Vince can be petty like that.


You don't punish somebody by giving them the most important belt in the company. Put away the tinfoil hat and be happy for the guy.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



birthday_massacre said:


> They will def. make a heel DB T-shirt, it would be dumb for them not to. And his cold-hearted T-shirt is easy. Snap or tap, would be the catchphrase. That would sell like hotcakes.
> 
> A bad ass DB like they are doing with Becky would go over very well.



But I don't think that they're going that way with Bryan. Becky was presented like an anti-hero from the very start of her turn, while Bryan kicked AJ in the nuts and looked sinister doing it. I'll put my hand in the fire that both characters will be presented very differently.







> With all the head drama the WWE dealing with right now, and how they cleared DB just a few months ago, no way would Vince "get back" at DB by putting him with Brock hoping Brock injuries him.
> And also Vince would not kill AJs title reign when he was getting close to Punks modern day record, against just to spite DB. It makes no sense.



I don't think that the intention would be for Brock to legit hurt him. The intention would be for him to squash DB which would deflate his momentum somewhat.


If you think about it, the turn gained enough buzz to counter the Becky situation. What they decide to do from there is anyone's guess. It's entirely possible that they're using the turn to their advantage, while at the same time using it as an opportunity to fuck with Bryan.





> I dont think he is going to job to Brock, I think he will go over with help from Braun. That would be the smart move. Especially since Raw is winning the women's match.
> Yes it could happen where they make DB look like a geek like they always try to do but that wont be becasue of Vince trying to spit him for the CJ thing. It would just be status quo for WWE booking chicken salad into chicken shit.



Braun is pretty much the only way that I see Bryan winning that match. There's just no other scenario where I see Bryan looking good coming out of that show. I mean, Brock is ALSO a heel. Brock will probably not want to be outshined, especially against a guy that is much smaller than him and tapped out clean to AJ just a few weeks ago.







> AJ wouldnt have to take another loss to Brock, he could easily go over clean or like I think they will do with DB and have Braun cost Brock the match. But DB getting the win over Brock even with fuckery would be a huge rub for DB, so he has braggign rights he beat Brock. Sure the WWE could not do that because the WWE booking sucks but it makes the perfect sense to do that way.
> 
> And having AJ take the title back next month would be dumb since they could have just kept the title on him until he beat Punks record.
> 
> Miz is turning face so face Miz vs heel DB will be great and Miz can say SEE I TOLD YOU about DB, I was right all along.



I would be beyond shocked if they let AJ go over clean on Lesnar. Even Reigns didn't really go over Lesnar without Lesnar being distracted by Braun. Also, I'm assuming that the WWE wants to reset back to Lesnar looking dominant until someone (maybe when Reigns returns?) takes him down again for the Universal title.


I doubt that Punk's record means much of anything to them in the grand scheme of things. It's not even much of a record, it's only a record for the "modern era" -- whatever that even means. At the end of the day I doubt that many people give a shit.




IF Miz turns babyface then that'll look better for Bryan, because I don't know who else he'd feud with at a main event level on the babyface side outside of AJ.


----------



## deadcool

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Well deserved, but Bryan is too popular to be a heel.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



Bliss World Order said:


> You don't punish somebody by giving them the most important belt in the company. Put away the tinfoil hat and be happy for the guy.


No, but you can use it as a way to get somewhere and mask the underlying intentions.



Also, LOL @ the WWE title being the most important belt in the company. The title, mind you, that took a backseat to Reigns vs Samoa Joe at Backlash. The title that took a backseat to the IC title at Extreme Rules. The title that they threw on a jobber with zero build to experiment with the Indian market...


If anything, the Universal title is the most important thing in the company now. I wouldn't even be shocked if the RAW and / or SDL Women's title takes priority from the WWE championship by the end of the year.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

I want perpetually pissed Bryan rather than a chickenshit heel. He s very good at promos no and can really run with this if they allow him t d so. :bryan


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



deadcool said:


> Well deserved, but Bryan is too popular to be a heel.



Couldn't the same thing have been said about Hogan in 1996?


----------



## KingofKings1524

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



RubberbandGoat said:


> Guess it pays off to bring a lawyer to negotiations. He demanded Brock and creative control. Looks like he got it. Now he can be a vicious heel on his terms. He’s been standing up to Vince and getting rewarded. I bet Bryan doesn’t lose to Brock clean


Yes he will. And it’ll be quick like it should be. Bryan even being in the same ring as Lesnar is laughable.


----------



## Bliss World Order

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



KingofKings1524 said:


> Yes he will. And it’ll be quick like it should be. Bryan even being in the same ring as Lesnar is laughable.


It is pretty laughable. The greatest ring worker of all time shouldn't be in the ring with somebody who has been phoning it in like Brock.


----------



## ShadowCounter

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



KingofKings1524 said:


> Yes he will. And it’ll be quick like it should be. Bryan even being in the same ring as Lesnar is laughable.


But Lesnar facing AJ Styles makes loads of sense?  How about 1 punch Punk taking Lesnar to the limit and only losing cause Heyman stopped the count. That made sense to you? :lol


----------



## Dove*

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

For me it's very poetic by WWE. AJ stole Mahal's chance to take at Brock and now Bryan stole that from AJ Styles. Just to feel the same taste. And by the way AJ with Bryan is buddies, he knew it's his dream to face the beast. Bryan was telling that for years. AJ had his match with Brock, now it's time for Bryan to shine.


----------



## Chelsea

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*


----------



## deadcool

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Couldn't the same thing have been said about Hogan in 1996?


No, because Hogan was getting booed during that time.


----------



## jorgovan21

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



looper007 said:


> I'm happy he's turned. Bryan's return has been ruined by poor booking and some questionable decisions. Hopefully with this heel turn, it be a fresh start and a time to change up his look and character. I think the fan's will buy into it, he was still over but nowhere near like he was in 2014.
> 
> *A ass kicking, whiny, cheating heel Bryan is best for us all.*
> 
> I love that it's upset the haters too so that means it's done good.


I have till five!!


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Nobody's going to boo him.


----------



## The True Believer

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



Alexander_G said:


> Nobody's going to boo him.


I mean, they were booing him immediately after he lowblowed Styles and as soon as he attacked Styles after the match.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



deadcool said:


> No, because Hogan was getting booed during that time.


He wasn't being booed _that_ much. He was still one of the most over names in the industry. Certainly the biggest name.


Bryan's reactions were also starting to simmer down. They certainly weren't where they were in 2013. Give it another couple of months and he might've started getting audible boos too.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



The True Believer said:


> I mean, they were booing him immediately after he lowblowed Styles and as soon as he attacked Styles after the match.


It won't be a permanent effect. He's always going to be too beloved to boo. Unless a rare phenomenon happens and people cheer AJ every week over Bryan.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



Alexander_G said:


> It won't be a permanent effect. He's always going to be too beloved to boo. Unless a rare phenomenon happens and people cheer AJ every week over Bryan.



AJ was certainly getting louder reactions than Bryan while they were feuding, and I'm admitting this as a huge Bryan mark. 


The YES movement was starting to die out. This heel turn will be godsent for Bryan if the WWE fully intend on pushing him hard after the turn.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



KYRA BATARA said:


> AJ was certainly getting louder reactions than Bryan while they were feuding, and I'm admitting this as a huge Bryan mark.
> 
> 
> The YES movement was starting to die out. This heel turn will be godsent for Bryan if the WWE fully intend on pushing him hard after the turn.


Well this is a most peculiar situation for both. Over and over people said that did not want AJ to be champion anymore, and yet, they now don't mind cheering him over Bryan.

In conjunction, people have wanted Bryan to be champion for a while, and now he has it, but we must boo him due to cheapshotting AJ in the process of winning the championship.

It almost seems like.... fans want to play by the rules...


----------



## Manhands

*I am so excited for Bryan's heel run*

Bryan has been known as the ultimate baby face for so long that I think a lot of people have forgotten how great of a heel he can be. But honestly, his first world title run and then his feud with Punk I think were some of the best work of his career. Bryan can be such a smarmy ass, and the added viciousness he had against AJ and I assume will continue to have will only make it better.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: I am so excited for Bryan's heel run*

Bryan is a great heel and badly needed the change. He's also a better speaker and actor now and can really convey what the story requires. He does need to keep being the somewhat off kilter, aggressive as fuck bad ass rather than chickenshit heel persona. This was a welcome turn and I am excited to see how it plays out. :bryan


----------



## Chelsea

Heel Bryan saved SmackDown, just like heel Dean saved Raw.

I hope he won't cut his hair, this look suits a demented self-absorbed persona. >


----------



## TheDean

As long as he doesn’t start again with the No thing.


----------



## THANOS

TheDean said:


> As long as he doesn’t start again with the No thing.


Agreed. I hope he uses this as an opportunity to scrap the yes/no catchphrases completely. I hope he just transitions a more grandiose version of his heel American Dragon character from ROH to WWE.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



THANOS said:


> Agreed. I hope he uses this as an opportunity to scrap the yes/no catchphrases completely. I hope he just transitions a more grandiose version of his heel American Dragon character from ROH to WWE.


To be fair, the no thing was a great way to almost guarantee that the crowd would be against Bryan. And especially now, depending on how much fans wanted Bryan as champion regardless of his alignment, this is something I think they need to consider.


----------



## Chelsea

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

I still can't believe this happened, what a shocker. I called Dean's heel turn in the Raw thread before it happened and yet I was shocked that entire week, so Bryan's heel turn which led to a WWE Championship was even better.


----------



## Rex Rasslin

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

Literally the best thing that has happened so far in WWE in 2018.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

This was a welcome change.


----------



## looper007

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



THANOS said:


> Agreed. I hope he uses this as an opportunity to scrap the yes/no catchphrases completely. I hope he just transitions a more grandiose version of his heel American Dragon character from ROH to WWE.


As I said this can't be a re run of his 2011-12 heel turn, this need's to be different. Personally I have him ignore the No/Yes thing, I'd love for him to come out and tell the fans "You can stick those Yes and No Chants straight up where the sun don't shine". No Comedy stuff, just a nasty cheating low down heel and I'd give him a long run with the title, unlike Jinder Bryan is a world class wrestler so having a heel run with the title is smart for business and build up a top babyface to beat him say at Summerslam.


----------



## Ger

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



Emmanuelle said:


> Finally, heel D-Bry is in the house! And as the champ!


Sorry to say that, but I absolutly don`t care about Bryan, if he stays this whiny person. Hopefully he changes his attitude now, but at the moment I just expect complaining promos.


----------



## PrinceofPush

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



Emmanuelle said:


> Heel Daniel Bryan on Miz TV needs to happen.


YES. SO MUCH YES.


----------



## birthday_massacre

See that is how you do a good heel. Good to see Daniel Bryan going badass heel and not a goofy pussy heel. 

He is doing shades of the American Dragon. I really hope they go full force with this type of heel.

People like Ambrose and Charlotte need to take notes, This is how you cut a heel promo. 

I just hope they give Daniel Bryan a good run, his heel work tonight was amazing


----------



## DB DA GAWD

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

He is getting majority boos it's working and i love it.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

The new Daniel Bryan inspiring kids around the world to fight for their dreams by cheating :drose


----------



## WWEfan4eva

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

I want Becky to write all his heel promos


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Can't tell if he's reminding me of Kurt Cobain or Bobby Fischer.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

He has great acting ability and it shone through here. I wish he would become Bryan Danielson but WWE has a lot invested in the Daniel Bryan name. Best male Smackdown promo in ages and somewhat Foleyesque to me.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

I don't know. He's kind of a dick now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

He's 100% right about fans being ridiculously fickle these days to the point where they embarass themselves. Just look at some on here. Everyday, they change their mind on some shit. It's like they're bi-polar or some shit. Idiots.


----------



## Science.Violence

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Now all that's missing is Brie Bella as his advocate.

:brie1


----------



## Ace

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Showstopper said:


> He's 100% right about fans being ridiculously fickle these days to the point where they embarass themselves. Just look at some on here. Everyday, they change their mind on some shit. It's like they're bi-polar or some shit. Idiots.


 Agreed, he had some valid points but he could have said all this without the lame crazy character. Basically say the same - the fans turned their back on him, they went there etc. and tell them fuck off.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Fantastic promo. 

I was with you until you said Ambrose need to take note, LOL. Doesn't make any sense cause Ambrose has been killing the promo game, especially his in ring promo last night.

And Charlotte is still a face.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Bryan has evolved his character into one that is actually interesting. His facials are excellent. Bryan had to Break Bad to get his mojo back. :bryan


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Alexander_G said:


> I don't know. He's kind of a dick now.


Exactly the point, and it's awesome :banderas


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Exactly the point, and it's awesome :banderas


Muh edginess cuz dey disrespekk'd me.


----------



## Ace

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

My theory is they went with this character because they think it's a good way to kill the Yes/No Chants.

With a subtle change you could have been able to cut the same promo, but it wouldn't have been able to do it, and from reports the company hates the Yes/No chants.

Bryan is probably at a point where he can't stand them either. They are incredibly obnoxious and he started to do them in the first place because it was annoying.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Ace said:


> My theory is they went with this character because they think it's a good way to kill the Yes/No Chants.
> 
> With a subtle change you could have been able to cut the same promo, but it wouldn't have been able to do it, and from reports the company hates the Yes/No chants.


It won't work.


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Alexander_G said:


> Muh edginess cuz dey disrespekk'd me.


Punk is that you.


----------



## Ace

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Alexander_G said:


> It won't work.


 It's my theory for why they've gone so left field. I mean crazy Bryan? WTF? :lmao

Could you imagine another top babyface going from normal to this? I just can't see it in this era, fuck imagine Roman or Cena doing it. They'd never do it.


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Ace said:


> My theory is they went with this character because they think it's a good way to kill the Yes/No Chants.
> 
> With a subtle change you could have been able to cut the same promo, but it wouldn't have been able to do it, and from reports the company hates the Yes/No chants.
> 
> Bryan is probably at a point where he can't stand them either. They are incredibly obnoxious and he started to do them in the first place because it was annoying.


I highly doubt it. Because the first thing he's gonna do when he turns face again before retirement is that damn :yes chant.


----------



## Black Metal

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

I haven't cared for the YES! Chants for years so if this effectively did kill it I'm glad with it.

His character had gotten stale so time for a switch up. I'll see where it goes.


----------



## Ace

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> I highly doubt it. Because the first thing he's gonna do when he turns face again before retirement is that damn :yes chant.


 How else can you explain it? I mean wtf? A crazy character?

It's so out of left field and makes little sense. It's good for his range of character, but I've never really been drawn to characters like it.

I wonder who's idea it was to do this.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

IF they could change the theme of Bryan's that would be better IMHO. Have some cocky theme for him lol. His promo was good. Best part of Raw, except for Randy 'face fetish killer'


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Ace said:


> It's my theory for why they've gone so left field. I mean crazy Bryan? WTF? :lmao
> 
> Could you imagine another top babyface going from normal to this? I just can't see it in this era, fuck imagine Roman or Cena doing it. They'd never do it.


Bryan is nothing like Cena and Reigns couldn't pull it off. Unlike Cena, Bryan doesn't care about his image outside of wrestling and isn't looking to parlay his popularity into another career. He enjoys this shit.


----------



## Ace

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Bryan is nothing like Cena and Reigns couldn't pull it off. Unlike Cena, Bryan doesn't care about his image outside of wrestling and isn't looking to parlay his popularity into another career. He enjoys this shit.


 Fair enough.

But they'd never turn either of them into this kind of heel, even if either guy had no say.

I just don't get it, think he would have been better off as a subtle change and he should have rejected the fans without going "crazy". I think they went left field to get him booed more and to kill the Yes/No chants, he pointed this out in his promo (no more Yes/No chants). Wouldn't be surprised if Bryan suggested it to get more over as heel, it would have been tough for a face like him to get booed so this is one way.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Yup pretty great promo for him. He can do wack job well as his Team Hell No work showed. Very interested to see where he goes. Hopefully he keeps the 3rd person thing, a Rock and Bryan 3rd person promo battle could be gold.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Bryan is nothing like Cena and Reigns couldn't pull it off. Unlike Cena, Bryan doesn't care about his image outside of wrestling and isn't looking to parlay his popularity into another career. He enjoys this shit.




Didn’t Daniel not go to Arabia too? I know everyone loves to praise his character but shit on Cenas, but what’s the difference? Take away personal hate for Cena for a second. [emoji2960]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FROSTY

Ace said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> But they'd never turn either of them into this kind of heel, even if either guy had no say.
> 
> I just don't get it, think he would have been better off as a subtle change and he should have rejected the fans without going "crazy". I think they went left field to get him booed more and to kill the Yes/No chants, he pointed this out in his promo (no more Yes/No chants). Wouldn't be surprised if Bryan suggested it to get more over as heel, it would have been tough for a face like him to get booed so this is one way.


The biggest face of all time Hulk Hogan switched overnight to a evil pos. It's not like a change like this from the biggest babyface of his generation hasn't happened before. He was booked like shit since his return and the fans stopped caring. Going through what he went through to get back irl, it is not so far out of left field that after returning the fans moving on that it could'a kayfabe made him snap.



bradatar said:


> Didn’t Daniel not go to Arabia too? I know everyone loves to praise his character but shit on Cenas, but what’s the difference? Take away personal hate for Cena for a second. [emoji2960]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look who my favorites are under my name. In case you don't Cena's one of them. Cena's doing right now what he gave The Rock so much shit for doing.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



birthday_massacre said:


> See that is how you do a good heel. Good to see Daniel Bryan going badass heel and not a goofy pussy heel.
> 
> He is doing shades of the American Dragon. I really hope they go full force with this type of heel.
> 
> People like *Ambrose *and Charlotte need to take notes, This is how you cut a heel promo.
> 
> I just hope they give Daniel Bryan a good run, his heel work tonight was amazing


Ambrose doesn't need to take notes of how to cut a promo from Bryan lol, but yes his heel turn as been underwhelming and Bryan atm as been better just because he already gave us the context and didn't take weeks of him standing like a silent retard.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Punk is that you.


:henry3 Nooooo...

I just think this particular turn is funny and out of the blue. Like, why exactly IS he going crazy all of the sudden? What's to be pissed off about? He's not really making much sense to me and his complaining is rather dickish.

You're Daniel Bryan. Everyone loves you, you go home with your loving wife and kid and you just won the most prestigious belt in the business AGAIN. One would think you'd be happy. Yet here you are tugging your hair and having a midlife crisis. And people are going "wow, cool". And I'm going "wow, weirdo".


----------



## bradatar

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Look who my favorites are under my name. In case you don't Cena's one of them. Cena's doing right now what he gave The Rock so much shit for doing.




Can’t see that from mobile. Of course Cena is lol be always wanted to be Rock. Daniel can only dream of ever hitting their star power. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyson Linh

Bring back Final Countdown as his new theme. Or at least a remix of it.


----------



## Buhalovski

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Flight of the Valkyries music needs to go. Doesnt fit his current gimmick at all to be honest. I dont know if Vince is down to buy the rights for The final countdown but Bryan needs new theme song for sure.


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Ace said:


> It's my theory for why they've gone so left field. I mean crazy Bryan? WTF? :lmao
> 
> Could you imagine another top babyface going from normal to this? I just can't see it in this era, fuck imagine Roman or Cena doing it. They'd never do it.


The company tried turning Bryan heel back in 2014 and it didn't work. They just don't want him as a babyface because he takes away from other babyfaces, which is an insane reason to do it. I don't think he should have turned heel, especially since the company needs babyfaces and they turn one of their top stars, its stupid. This is the same company who recently turned Becky Lynch heel, which backfired 

Steve Austin went from "selling his soul to the devil", to being a chickenshit heel trying to gain Vince's approval by singing to him and buying him cowboy hats. Its not common but it has happened before.


----------



## Martins

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Alexander_G said:


> :henry3 Nooooo...
> 
> I just think this particular turn is funny and out of the blue. Like, why exactly IS he going crazy all of the sudden? What's to be pissed off about? He's not really making much sense to me and his complaining is rather dickish.
> 
> You're Daniel Bryan. Everyone loves you, you go home with your loving wife and kid and you just won the most prestigious belt in the business AGAIN. One would think you'd be happy. Yet here you are tugging your hair and having a midlife crisis. And people are going "wow, cool". And I'm going "wow, weirdo".


I was pretty iffy on it originally, but right now it doesn't seem so weird to me in kayfabe; he had those two injuries that sidelined him for a long time before actually retiring, his popularity was massive and upon his return he hasn't really been receiving the same response he was getting back then, and even his work since returning hasn't been amazing; things changed quickly in the time he was gone, new people came in, AJ started receiving the same sort of praise he used to get...

He was shown to be sort of obsessive about winning the WWE Title before, like that Cena promo where he called him a parody of wrestling, and it's even been a part of his character back in ROH; once he won the Title, he was equally or even more obsessed with keeping the thing, so he'll resort to whatever he can in order to keep it , and gradually it starts to inflate his ego to enormous amounts. I could think of this as a sort of throwback to that.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Ace said:


> I just don't get it


What's not to get?

Daniel Bryan wanted to turn heel and he got his heel turn. What's not to understand here?



Stinger Fan said:


> The company tried turning Bryan heel back in 2014 and it didn't work. They just don't want him as a babyface because he takes away from other babyfaces, which is an insane reason to do it. I don't think he should have turned heel, especially since the company needs babyfaces and they turn one of their top stars, its stupid. This is the same company who recently turned Becky Lynch heel, which backfired


WWE obviously wants him as a babyface. 2014 was a much different time than now. At this point, they are very much aware of how valuable Daniel Bryan is, compared to that time they tried the heel turn. His Wrestlemania 30 and strong ratings boost hadn't happened yet. 

I don't know if I necessarily agree that he shouldn't have turned heel yet, but he's one of the best choices that they have in that regard when it comes to people who can pull it off. My only thing is that they now need to find a secondary face to fill that void. Styles is the top face without question, but you need a back up. Samoa Joe is the first person who comes to mind, but Rusev could work too. Really, it just depends on what's going on. But I think their focus at this point needs to be building up whoever they choose to beat Daniel Bryan at Wrestlemania, assuming he holds on to the title for that long.


----------



## Lorromire

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Stinger Fan said:


> The company tried turning Bryan heel back in 2014 and it didn't work. They just don't want him as a babyface because he takes away from other babyfaces, which is an insane reason to do it.


Bryan was hounding WWE for months to turn heel (now, not then), apparently.


----------



## FSL

Botchamania side note:
He said the Yes movement is dead and yet still has its logo on the title side plates.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



DammitC said:


> The new Daniel Bryan inspiring kids around the world to fight for their dreams by cheating :drose


Haha, ain't that the truth. Great promo. I thought Bryan correcting the announcer on what to call him was a nice throwback. Next week's looking like must see TV for me. I'm ready.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Martins said:


> I was pretty iffy on it originally, but right now it doesn't seem so weird to me in kayfabe; he had those two injuries that sidelined him for a long time before actually retiring, his popularity was massive and upon his return he hasn't really been receiving the same response he was getting back then, and even his work since returning hasn't been amazing; things changed quickly in the time he was gone, new people came in, AJ started receiving the same sort of praise he used to get...
> 
> He was shown to be sort of obsessive about winning the WWE Title before, like that Cena promo where he called him a parody of wrestling, and it's even been a part of his character back in ROH; once he won the Title, he was equally or even more obsessed with keeping the thing, so he'll resort to whatever he can in order to keep it , and gradually it starts to inflate his ego to enormous amounts. I could think of this as a sort of throwback to that.


Well you're describing a slow burn which makes more sense than how WWE would do it. That doesn't feel like the case here with this promo and this turn. It's all too abrupt. I got to jump through hoops now to understand it. Well instead I'm thinking you got your title now quit whining and pulling your goat hairs.:shrug


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Alexander_G said:


> :henry3 Nooooo...
> 
> I just think this particular turn is funny and out of the blue. Like, why exactly IS he going crazy all of the sudden? What's to be pissed off about? He's not really making much sense to me and his complaining is rather dickish.
> 
> You're Daniel Bryan. Everyone loves you, you go home with your loving wife and kid and you just won the most prestigious belt in the business AGAIN. One would think you'd be happy. Yet here you are tugging your hair and having a midlife crisis. And people are going "wow, cool". And I'm going "wow, weirdo".


I already kinda said this, Bryan was forced into retirement. He had to go through hell to get back to the ring. He finally gets cleared to come back and he is booked like crap for 7 months. The fans then start to turn on him, all that crap happening to one person it is not far fetched to kinda lose it and do whatever needs doing to get back to the top fans or no fans. This seems pretty simple to me, it seems to me you not getting it might have more to do with you not liking it and not wanting to see Bryan be a heel. That's just the impression that I get.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Showstopper said:


> He's 100% right about fans being ridiculously fickle these days to the point where they embarass themselves. Just look at some on here. Everyday, they change their mind on some shit. It's like they're bi-polar or some shit. Idiots.


The best stories and characters are the ones grounded in truth. Similarly the best villains are the ones who are in a way right.

From what I've been hearing Daniel has hit both of those marks, no pun intended.

And to think at one time Daniel Bryan's mic skills were considered his Achilles Heel.


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



bradatar said:


> Can’t see that from mobile. Of course Cena is lol be always wanted to be Rock. Daniel can only dream of ever hitting their star power.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He was there bro until they squashed it with the 15' Rumble, Fastlane, having Bryan kiss Reigns ass and tell everyone to cheer for Roman. Then the injuries & retirement, you're lying to yourself if you really believe he wasn't as popular at his peak then Cena. Plus there isn't a person/star/athlete alive who has more star power then the Rock, that includes Cena give me a break lol.


----------



## Martins

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Alexander_G said:


> Well you're describing a slow burn which makes more sense than how WWE would do it. That doesn't feel like the case here with this promo and this turn. It's all too abrupt. I got to jump through hoops now to understand it. *Well instead I'm thinking you got your title now quit whining and pulling your goat hairs.*:shrug


But that's exactly the point: he got it, so now the bigger problem's gonna be keeping it. And considering he only managed to win it from AJ by kicking him in the nuts, the same AJ who was getting the praise and reactions he wasn't getting because he wasn't there, and the same AJ that previously made him tap, he figures he's gonna have to do a lot more dubious shit in order to keep it. 

It might all be a bit too sudden and I can definitely see that part of your argument, but it still fits that pattern of Bryan: a guy who loves wrestling and loves his fans and can really depend on them at times (Occupy Raw, etc.), but his deepest desire is still to be the undisputed best and will go to any lengths to win the one thing that in his eyes earns him that status, and even greater ones to keep it, which tends to bring out that unbearably dickish side of him.


----------



## Mutant God

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Science.Violence said:


> Now all that's missing is Brie Bella as his advocate.


I can see her feeding his insanity and telling him that the crowd doesn't like them and helping him find different ways to cheat lol.

I see a lot of potential in Daniel Bryan Pillman lol


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> I already kinda said this, Bryan was forced into retirement. He had to go through hell to get back to the ring. He finally gets cleared to come back and he is booked like crap for 7 months. The fans then start to turn on him, all that crap happening to one person it is not far fetched to kinda lose it and do whatever needs doing to get back to the top fans or no fans. This seems pretty simple to me, it seems to me you not getting it might have more to do with you not liking it and not wanting to see Bryan be a heel. That's just the impression that I get.


He can play a good heel sure, but yes I do like him better as a face. It's what made me a fan for so long. As for what you're saying there were always more people cheering him than turning on him. Sorry I need a better reason or else I think the nutjob act he's putting on is kinda retarded. He wants to be a heel, be a heel, but they aren't doing well to try to convince me why Bryan's life suddenly sucks and he's supposed to have a nervous breakdown. It's corny.


----------



## ETateham

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Ace said:


> How else can you explain it? I mean wtf? A crazy character?
> 
> It's so out of left field and makes little sense. It's good for his range of character, but I've never really been drawn to characters like it.
> 
> I wonder who's idea it was to do this.


You lot who question these things all the time got to realize something. If you are endlessly searching for logic in today's WWE you are always going to watch the show with disappointment. It's a crazy character. It's a crazy show. You don't always need a reason.

Not just directed at you but most users here on this forum. Stop taking wrestling so seriously all the time and take it for what it is. Sporadic sports entertainment.


----------



## CM Buck

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

How is this out of left field for some people? Daniel Bryan is probably the most passionate wrestling fan in the world. He could have enjoyed early retirement but he couldn't let his dream die. His passion for wrestling is an addiction. It's a master stroke by Bryan. Turning a love for something into something so toxic.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Gives me Mick Foley / ECW vibes.



Bryan has become SO much more comfortable on the mic compared to a couple of years ago. This promo certainly showcased this aspect of his evolution as a character and as a complete performer. It's so fun to watch because it feels fresh.


----------



## Mear

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



FSL said:


> Botchamania side note:
> He said the Yes movement is dead and yet still has its logo on the title side plates.


And a good excuse for the WWE to bring back actual good looking titles like the Big Gold Belt instead of this toy every wrestler gets to custom like if it was some car


----------



## arch.unleash

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

It's an amazing start for his heel run. The aggression with those fucking kicks, the facial expressions, and this promo tonight. You can feel it's some deep character work, I know they'll ruin it eventually and it'll be generic heel 101 but I'll enjoy it while it lasts. On a side note, it's really weird to see that Bryan is WAY less over than before, I thought the fans would never boo him or sour on him, is it just the terrible booking, or the fans are really terrible these days? or both?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Gives me Mick Foley / ECW vibes.
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan has become SO much more comfortable on the mic compared to a couple of years ago. This promo certainly showcased this aspect of his evolution as a character and as a complete performer. It's so fun to watch because it feels fresh.


That's exactly how I felt with the Foley comparison. Bryan is now damn good on the mic and actually has show marked improvement in that area. He clearly isn't a "vanilla midget" or one dimensional. He is a great ring worker, damn good on the mic, great at acting and emoting and he knows how to work a crowd. This is a joy to behold so far. roud


----------



## CM Buck

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



arch.unleash said:


> It's an amazing start for his heel run. The aggression with those fucking kicks, the facial expressions, and this promo tonight. You can feel it's some deep character work, I know they'll ruin it eventually and it'll be generic heel 101 but I'll enjoy it while it lasts. On a side note, it's really weird to see that Bryan is WAY less over than before, I thought the fans would never boo him or sour on him, is it just the terrible booking, or the fans are really terrible these days? or both?


I think it's burnout. Bryan never really went away. He was an on screen character for the majority of the time he was away. He alluded to it himself, once the novelty of him wrestling again wore off it was like he was just another guy. That and it's obvious his not being held back. His no longer the underdog.


----------



## BK Festivus

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

I don't think him being kinda crazy now is so out of left-field. It wouldn't be the first time as the guy wasn't exactly portrayed on TV as a shining example of mental stability 5-6 years ago. His zany personality is one of the reasons he got so over to begin with. No one really complained or questioned why he started acting more normal in late 2013 so sort of reverting back to being a little nuts doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Didn't Bryan have to go to anger management at one point? There was a time period before he became a mega face where he was not the most stable person at all. So LOL at people saying this does not make sense.


----------



## Gn1212

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

I preferred autistic Bryan with anger issues, snapping on his gf, being obnoxious with his "YES, YES, YES". 
Psycho Bryan is kind of unnecessary for me. Good acting and all but at this stage Daniel Bryan the good guy is possibly more needed. If they wanted a heel champion they had Nakamura, Miz, Randy and Joe to choose from.


----------



## CesaroSwing

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Ace said:


> Agreed, he had some valid points but he could have said all this without the lame crazy character. Basically say the same - the fans turned their back on him, they went there etc. and tell them fuck off.


Basically you want him to be like every other heel character over the last year and a half? Yikes


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Gn1212 said:


> I preferred autistic Bryan with anger issues, snapping on his gf, being obnoxious with his "YES, YES, YES".
> Psycho Bryan is kind of unnecessary for me. Good acting and all but at this stage Daniel Bryan the good guy is possibly more needed. If they wanted a heel champion they had Nakamura, Miz, Randy and Joe to choose from.


Out of curiosity are you familiar with Bryan work as the "American Dragon" character?


----------



## Ace

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Roy Mustang said:


> Didn't Bryan have to go to anger management at one point? There was a time period before he became a mega face where he was not the most stable person at all. So LOL at people saying this does not make sense.


 I didn't mean it by that, I meant as in having him be a popular babyface and then turn him crazy. They built the turn, but to have him turn into that type of heel is odd. I thought it would be a subtle change with him being fed up and frustrated his return wasn't going the way he planned so he took the cheap way to find success. 

He could have justified it and tried to get fans to chant yes by asking in a condescending way and take joy in it before slowly turning on them for not responding and being happy for him. Turning him to that point seems like a bit much, but I guess they felt it was necessary if they were going to get heat on him. 

Must admit it's nice to see a heel get heat, I hope he's able to turn it all into heat, that would be feather in his cap if he's able to do that with how over he was before.


----------



## CesaroSwing

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Becky Lynch fans must be confused right now. A heel actually getting heat is so alien to them


----------



## Ace

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



CesaroSwing said:


> Basically you want him to be like every other heel character over the last year and a half? Yikes


 Eh, those heels work for me and it would work here in story. Not a fan of the weirdo/crazy types, the only one who worked for me was Orton and that was because he had a cool/badass thing with the cool arm tatts/look, RKO outta nowhere, sadistic killer instincts and everything going.


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Out of curiosity are you familiar with Bryan work as the "American Dragon" character?


People that don't know will eventually see as long as the WWE lets him Bryan is a better heel then all those guys he named for my money.


----------



## Gn1212

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Out of curiosity are you familiar with Bryan work as the "American Dragon" character?


Yes but if you're gonna tell me about his heel work outside of WWE, that was more of cocky Daniel Bryan. I mean, his heel work in WWE was much more refreshing instead of the heel 101, being a dick.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Gn1212 said:


> Yes but if you're gonna tell me about his heel work outside of WWE, that was more of cocky Daniel Bryan. I mean, his heel work in WWE was much more refreshing instead of the heel 101, being a dick.


I wasn't trying to be a dick I was legit asking lol

I was more going to say that sociopathic super aggressive Bryan is a fresh, in fact completely new to WWE, Bryan that, at least imo, is more interesting and needed at the moment than pure Babyface Yes Movement Bryan or a backtred to the, at the very least borderline, comedy heel that he was in the past.

The heel work he did in WWE was refreshing but at the time it was something we hadn't really seen from Bryan before and, again purely imo, a backtred to that wouldn't really reflect or be in tune with what the character has been through since that time.

I also wouldn't really classify American Dragon ROH Champion Byran, the character a lot of his fans are hoping to see shades of, if not see nearly verbatim, as a heel. He was the definition of a tweener in those days.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

An absolutely fantastic promo. Not surprised though, considering that he is one of the best promos in the biz.

Now let's hope they don't decide to give the belt back to AJ immediately at TLC.


----------



## Doc

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Chan Hung said:


> IF they could change the theme of Bryan's that would be better IMHO. Have some cocky theme for him lol. His promo was good. Best part of Raw, except for Randy 'face fetish killer'


Yeah they need to change the entrance music but not remix it like Nakamura's, a whole new theme.


----------



## Jbardo

So far so good, now a new theme, shaved head and a more aggressive submission style Bryan and he’s there.


----------



## shadows123

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

You know what..considering the absolutely horrible show otherwise, Daniel Bryan was probably the only saving grace of this episode... Like this new avatar of his....


----------



## ellthom

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

His promo felt really heel Mick Foley-esque from 1998. I liked it


----------



## looper007

arch.unleash said:


> It's an amazing start for his heel run. The aggression with those fucking kicks, the facial expressions, and this promo tonight. You can feel it's some deep character work, I know they'll ruin it eventually and it'll be generic heel 101 but I'll enjoy it while it lasts. On a side note, it's really weird to see that Bryan is WAY less over than before, I thought the fans would never boo him or sour on him, is it just the terrible booking, or the fans are really terrible these days? or both?


As a few have said they are a fickle bunch these days. Look at what happened with Ronda at SS, and that was her home town and the same will happen with Reigns once his return wears off they be back to booing him. It will happen to Becky to as well. They'll love you one day and then turn their backs on you when someone else comes along or they grow bored of you even though you are still great and do the same things that got you over.

By the way, what a awesome promo for Bryan.



NastyYaffa said:


> An absolutely fantastic promo. Not surprised though, considering that he is one of the best promos in the biz.
> 
> Now let's hope they don't decide to give the belt back to AJ immediately at TLC.


That's the worry for me. I think this needs to be a longish heel run after AJ's long title run. I'd say to Summerslam at least, Bryan can have great matches just like AJ and I always feel heel's with titles getting chased by Faces is far better for business.


----------



## DoolieNoted

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

The promo was fine till he did WWE like the New Day and Jericho's 'Neverrrrrrr everrrr againnnn' stuff..


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



looper007 said:


> That's the worry for me. I think this needs to be a longish heel run after AJ's long title run. I'd say to Summerslam at least, Bryan can have great matches just like AJ and I always feel heel's with titles getting chased by Faces is far better for business.


I think AJ will win the rumble and decide to challenge Brock. As for Bryan's title defense at WM I worry they might go with Shane.


----------



## Art Vandaley

As many have said, excellent promo, bodes well for the future of smackdown.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

He has improved a lot over the years and I like that he is trying put his own signature to this heel run. I don't think that the promo was that great though. The first promo by RKO after his heel turn this year was better.


----------



## RamPaige

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

I like the direction of this heel Bryan, wouldn't have made sense to just revert him back to his "no!" gimmick. But I think I'll give this a few weeks before I decided how well WWE is booking heel Bryan. They're already screwing up Dean on Raw.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Still not entirely sure what to make of it. It wasn’t bad it was in fact very very good. It’s just that I thought he was one of those guys that would be a face forever after the whole yes movement, early retirement and coming out of retirement etc. Also I noticed that they turned NXT’s Daniel Bryan(Johnny Gargano) around the same time.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

I was suprised cause usually I don't like Bryans promos that much 'cause he always has to force himself not to laugh or just smiles or stuff like that, something always made me cringe a little bit.
This one was fucking awesome.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Martins said:


> But that's exactly the point: he got it, so now the bigger problem's gonna be keeping it. And considering he only managed to win it from AJ by kicking him in the nuts, the same AJ who was getting the praise and reactions he wasn't getting because he wasn't there, and the same AJ that previously made him tap, he figures he's gonna have to do a lot more dubious shit in order to keep it.
> 
> It might all be a bit too sudden and I can definitely see that part of your argument, but it still fits that pattern of Bryan: a guy who loves wrestling and loves his fans and can really depend on them at times (Occupy Raw, etc.), but his deepest desire is still to be the undisputed best and will go to any lengths to win the one thing that in his eyes earns him that status, and even greater ones to keep it, which tends to bring out that unbearably dickish side of him.


Well after thinking about it, I'll roll with it. But I'm going to take it for what it is, and that is AJ is the better man in this situation. He never whined like Bryan is and claimed fans didn't understand "his dreams" as if the world owes him something.

I got to side with AJ. :shrug


----------



## Empress

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

I loved the promo. Bryan has gotten so much better on the mic and his current look matches his intensity.


----------



## Jman55

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Alexander_G said:


> Well after thinking about it, I'll roll with it. But I'm going to take it for what it is, and that is AJ is the better man in this situation. He never whined like Bryan is and claimed fans didn't understand "his dreams" as if the world owes him something.
> 
> I got to side with AJ. :shrug


and by doing so you are watching wrestling correctly as that's the entire point. People are praising Bryan because the character is entertaining and interesting and something new however the way you put it is exactly what WWE wants in terms of the heel face dynamic. The character is an interesting idea and makes sense but is still intended in the end to be the bad guy at the end of the day.


----------



## Gn1212

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I wasn't trying to be a dick I was legit asking lol
> 
> I was more going to say that sociopathic super aggressive Bryan is a fresh, in fact completely new to WWE, Bryan that, at least imo, is more interesting and needed at the moment than pure Babyface Yes Movement Bryan or a backtred to the, at the very least borderline, comedy heel that he was in the past.
> 
> The heel work he did in WWE was refreshing but at the time it was something we hadn't really seen from Bryan before and, again purely imo, a backtred to that wouldn't really reflect or be in tune with what the character has been through since that time.
> 
> I also wouldn't really classify American Dragon ROH Champion Byran, the character a lot of his fans are hoping to see shades of, if not see nearly verbatim, as a heel. He was the definition of a tweener in those days.


I wasn't mad at your question. Sorry if it came off that way. 
My main point is that they could've just added some more edge to Bryan by having him add some of the stuff he did before the YES Movement where he temporarily snaps instead of going complete loco like it seems now.
Again, Bryan did a great job with it so far but imo SD needs good guy Bryan more at the moment and the immediate future.


----------



## Lebyonics

This new turn looks promising. I was getting some early Bray Wyatt type vibes, hope he doesn't turn out like that.


----------



## JustAName

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Chan Hung said:


> IF they could change the theme of Bryan's that would be better IMHO. Have some cocky theme for him lol. His promo was good. Best part of Raw, except for Randy 'face fetish killer'


It's a good Raw when the best part of Raw happens on Smackdown


----------



## ellthom

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

If I can make any criticism on it, it would be that I wished they went another approach to his heel turn....

Like if Daniel Bryan played on the fact that his reactions since returning had been luke warm, especially compared to the reactions he got in 2013 - 2014. I would have liked Bryans heel turn to be similar to Bret Harts in 1997 when Bret came back to WWE after his time away, and he mentions how 'things had changed since he returned' and how everyone had changed, people were not big on him anymore they were cheering for Shawn Michaels and Steve Austin and over time Bret kinds showed more heel tendencies.

Of course Bret Harts heel turn was a slow turn, I dont expect that from WWE these days. But it would have been good if Bryans heel turn was sort of was built up. Heel turns these days kind of just come out of nowhere.

But thats nitpicking. I loved Bryans promo last night


----------



## Disputed

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Smackdown now with 2 must-see top "heels" in Bryan and Becky, Flair revitalized by her Rousey feud, this is going to be really really good, hopefully the WWE and Smackdown Womens Title programs at mania are exceptional and can carry what looks like another Lesnar Raw ME


----------



## tducey

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

I'm looking forward to seeing heel Bryan. Hope heel Bryan works as well as heel Becky has.


----------



## llj

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Ace said:


> Eh, those heels work for me and it would work here in story. Not a fan of the weirdo/crazy types, the only one who worked for me was Orton and that was because he had a cool/badass thing with the cool arm tatts/look, RKO outta nowhere, sadistic killer instincts and everything going.


Heels shouldn't be cool. Even if they are presented as serious threats, you should want to dislike them.

This is something 90% of WWE heels today don't get


----------



## mustard guy

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

He should be booked like heel Bob Backlund and just put everyone in the crossface.


----------



## Broken Bone

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

He's basic and everyone are going crazy for that. It seems new because we had to put up with Styles for a year so, this seems new but it ain't.


----------



## r0scoe

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



CesaroSwing said:


> Becky Lynch fans must be confused right now. A heel actually getting heat is so alien to them


I still don't see Becky as a heel


----------



## ObsoleteMule

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

i swear everyone here goes insane over the most basic heel work


----------



## Jam

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

It's great plus we got him dancing to cotton eye Joe


----------



## looper007

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



tducey said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing heel Bryan. Hope heel Bryan works as well as heel Becky has.


As much as I liked Becky her heel turn wasn't a success as the fans are cheering for her, while in the case of Bryan he's turned them agaisnt him. Becky just turned herself into a Austin badass babyface.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



looper007 said:


> As much as I liked Becky her heel turn wasn't a success as the fans are cheering for her, while in the case of Bryan he's turned them agaisnt him. Becky just turned herself into a Austin badass babyface.


Yeah but don't forget who they both turn against too. Charlotte was never the face AJ is. I don't think there are many faces in WWE that would make fans boo Bryan this much already.


----------



## looper007

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Yeah but don't forget who they both turn against too. Charlotte was never the face AJ is. I don't think there are many faces in WWE that would make fans boo Bryan this much already.


To be fair Becky was always over with the fans and she was the most loved of faces but WWE didn't want to push. No face right now could get Becky booed, that's until the fickle fans get bored and cheer the next cool thing. 

I'm a big Bryan fan, the fan's have cooled off him a bit thanks to bad booking and just modern day wrestling fan's loving you one minute and hating you the next. Until Bryan delivers the cool heel stuff, then the ones booing him be back kissing his backside and loving him again. But it's great for his heel turn that his first rival will be AJ as the fans love him.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

What I am scratching my head at, is the people staring his character had gone stale, he needs a change? Didn’t he just come out of retirement, there are so many other directions they could have gone with him before this. I honestly don’t buy him as a heel, and honestly if you wanted to see this storyline just pay attention to gargano is NXT he is doing it better. In the ring and on the mic! Daniel Bryan is the most over rated wrestler of all time!! 

-change my mind!


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Bryan would need to be more chickenshit and use less cool moves and fans will keep booing. If Bryan does his good stuff i think people will cheer him. Obviously no matter what fans like Bryan but for his character to be a heel i think and to work, he needs to follow the cheap shot Nakamura balls move more often. Seems like it's working.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Bryan totally nailed the SD promo. I loved the way he sold the hyperbolic chamber as the thing that allowed him clarity about his dreams. The way he referred to himself in the 3rd person was also very well done. The reasoning behind the turn makes total sense to me. The reactions for him were not the same as back in 13/14. Booking wise he was stale so this change will inject new life into D-Bry moving forward. I just hope he doesn't start telling the audience they smell! :lol


----------



## iarwain

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



looper007 said:


> No face right now could get Becky booed, that's until the fickle fans get bored and cheer the next cool thing.


I agree with you, although Nikki Cross did get a lot of audience support when she was wrestling Becky.



r0scoe said:


> I still don't see Becky as a heel


You could tell Becky turned heel because she quit wearing the steampunk glasses.
Seriously, I don't think there was any doubt she was being booked as a heel at first, but little by little they've dropped it, and right now they're resigned to keeping her as a face.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

i like the new bryan its something cool and different from the usual yes movement stuff that stopped being good ages ago


----------



## llj

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

It's funny. Remember when Bryan was out of the picture after tapping to AJ? That was only like 3 weeks ago.

Who the hell can figure out whatever goes on in Vince's mind. He just likes fucking with people now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

still feel like this is a way for Cena to get his Summer Slam win back against DB.


----------



## Zyta

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

It's like Eddie Guerrero with his we lie, we cheat, we steal gimmick. Except he was a face with a heel-type catchphrase and Bryan is a hell with a face-type catchphrase.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> still feel like this is a way for Cena to get his Summer Slam win back against DB.


Make it a Mania match and I'm down with it. Cena trying to break Flair's record against Heel Bryan would be a HUGE match. :bryan


----------



## bobby_heenan

*Daniel Bryan - King of Grunge*

I love it when wrestlers channel or are influenced by others, like Alexa Bliss with her Harley Quinn like gimmick, Becky Lynch going all Conor McGregor on us lately but the best and most leftfield has got to be Daniel Bryan going all Kurt Cobain on us https://www.alternativenation.net/wwe-daniel-bryan-debuts-bizarre-kurt-cobain-posessed-character/ only difference is DB has a better taste in women lol


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Daniel Bryan - King of Grunge*

I'm a big fan of Cody Rhodes always wearing some kind of Zelda themed gear. 

Kenny Omega usually incorporates video games, too. He did a Stargate one recently, I think that was when he won the NJPW title - correct me if wrong.

I do like Mysterio wearing different superhero outfits, but sometimes they look awful :lmao. Still appreciated though. 

I remember Joey Ryan was originally going for the Ron Burgundy gimmick, but has since fine tuned it to his own. I think it's much better now.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead

*Re: Daniel Bryan - King of Grunge*

I like that idea!! The darker the better. It makes sense with the Seattle connection or wherever in Washington he's from, Aberdeen?? I'm a huge Grunge fan and that gimmick could be great.

Good idea OP, book it haha.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Zyta said:


> It's like Eddie Guerrero with his we lie, we cheat, we steal gimmick. Except he was a face with a heel-type catchphrase and Bryan is a hell with a face-type catchphrase.


Daniel Bryan should go with the "snape or tap" catchphrase he once said in NXT. It would make for a great T shirt.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



ObsoleteMule said:


> i swear everyone here goes insane over the most basic heel work


I don't care for much in the company. Bryan, though? Yeah, I'll go insane over 90% of the stuff he does. Best in the business.


----------



## Mutant God

*Re: Daniel Bryan - King of Grunge*



bobby_heenan said:


> only difference is DB has a better taste in women lol


Maybe he can convince Brie to be more like Courtney in WWE and in her reality show lol. Or maybe if its similar to Raven then Brie can look like Beulah.


If Ziggler's gimmick can be 80s glam metal then why not have Bryan's gimmick be Grunge.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Daniel Bryan - King of Grunge*



Mutant God said:


> Maybe he can convince Brie to be more like Courtney in WWE and in her reality show lol. Or maybe if its similar to Raven then Brie can look like Beulah.
> 
> 
> If Ziggler's gimmick can be 80s glam metal then why not have Bryan's gimmick be Grunge.



Watch them give Bryan DDP's old theme. :bryanlol


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

swagger_ROCKS said:


> still feel like this is a way for Cena to get his Summer Slam win back against DB.


That would be good. Even though I am not a huge Cena fan I do like him much better than a midcarder like Bryan who is overrated as shit. And John Cena has proven time and time again he literally carries the company when he's holding the WWE title.



Zyta said:


> It's like Eddie Guerrero with his we lie, we cheat, we steal gimmick. Except he was a face with a heel-type catchphrase and Bryan is a hell with a face-type catchphrase.


At least Eddie had true charisma, mic skills and a "WWE superstar' look.


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

He's gonna be a face again within a year. Remidns me of when he first started doing the "Yes" chant, people thought it was annoying but it caught on.


----------



## bobby_heenan

*Re: Daniel Bryan - King of Grunge*



ChairShotToTheHead said:


> I like that idea!! The darker the better. It makes sense with the Seattle connection or wherever in Washington he's from, Aberdeen?? I'm a huge Grunge fan and that gimmick could be great.
> 
> Good idea OP, book it haha.


The King of Grunge even has a new theme song ready https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5MDH6rvqbc
I seriously hope he carries on with this lost, angry heel character it could truly be awesome


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

I love what they are dong with the new daniel bryan. He is basically the DB version of the SES. He also is not going down the goofy road which is great.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

The new Daniel Bryan cutting one hell of a promo in that awesome segment tonight :bryan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Bryan actually drawing heat and burying the crowd with the What? chants at the same time. :bryan


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



DammitChrist said:


> The new Daniel Bryan cutting one hell of a promo in that awesome segment tonight :bryan


The way he shut the WHAT chants was amazing.


----------



## JuxGiant

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Hopefully he can sustain material.

Calling the people "sheep" will eventually get stale.


----------



## GBLShorty

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

As much as i like Bryan, i think his run will be short, what with him working a lighter schedule, then we have AJ asking for one, thats the main 2 stars on Smackdown, Lesnar completely part time on Raw and Roman is out indefinitely, the WWE needs a new face that can lead the company on a full time schedule, its time for new faces in the main event.

I think these aging/beat up stars should use their title runs to launch somebody else into the spotlight....who though is a different matter.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



GBLShorty said:


> As much as i like Bryan, i think his run will be short, what with him working a lighter schedule, then we have AJ asking for one, thats the main 2 stars on Smackdown, Lesnar completely part time on Raw and Roman is out indefinitely, the WWE needs a new face that can lead the company on a full time schedule, its time for new faces in the main event.
> 
> I think these aging/beat up stars should use their title runs to launch somebody else into the spotlight....who though is a different matter.


Lighter schedule just means fewer house shows. As long as DB is on TV every week and every PPV, that is all that matters.

Let DB keep the title until WM then have him face a NXT call up and put that person over.


----------



## rkolegend123

"Fickle, Fickle, Fickle" Daniel fucking Bryan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Bryan getting those sweet boos that seem to elude most heels nowadays. :bryan

The Ballad of GOAT heel Bryan.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Absolutely loving this run so far. Bryan is destroying the mic game and his added brutality is great to watch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

I wait for months and finally the heel hook returneth. New Daniel Bryan is just the adrenaline shot his character needed.


----------



## Mr.S

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Holy effin' sh*t.

Wow. Just Wow. Incredible mic work, owning the crowd & the brutality & the heel hook ! Bryan is absolutely killing it. They need a big popular babyface against him. Maybe Rey in Royal Rumble in a transitional feud but after that they need someone. Rollins or someone else. 

Imagine a popular babyface vs this Bryan ?


----------



## THANOS

Mr.S said:


> Holy effin' sh*t.
> 
> Wow. Just Wow. Incredible mic work, owning the crowd & the brutality & the heel hook ! Bryan is absolutely killing it. They need a big popular babyface against him. Maybe Rey in Royal Rumble in a transitional feud but after that they need someone. Rollins or someone else.
> 
> Imagine a popular babyface vs this Bryan ?


Maybe a Black call-up and feud with Bryan? I'd love that.


----------



## Buhalovski

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

^John Cena winning the 17th? His feud with Bryan was great as far as i remember.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

*Kurt Cobain's clothes + Bobby Fischer's personality + Nick Bockwinkel's intellect ÷ Al Gore's environmental schtick = The NEW Daniel Bryan* :clap


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



DGenerationMC said:


> *Kurt Cobain's clothes + Bobby Fischer's personality + Nick Bockwinkel's intellect ÷ Al Gore's environmental schtick = The NEW Daniel Bryan* :clap


I wish we could have seen Bryan/Bockwinkel in a program. Would have been awesome. :bryan


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Daniel Bryan was already an all time great. This heel run is just pure highlight reel gravy :tucky

And all the greats are good at both sides. Bryan proving it yet again


----------



## KingofKings1524

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

This is honestly kind of perfect. He’s a bit of an insufferable hippie doofus in real life and all he’s doing is turning it up to 100 in terms of obnoxiousness. As seen tonight, it’s definitely going to get him booed.


----------



## Mear

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

He's killing it, it's really great to see him back at the top and it really feels like he is giving 100% into this role. He really is a heel natural and this just proved it, everything was here. It's been so long, so so long since I've seen not just a great promo but a promo I could actually remember after watching it. The Fickle part, his " vegan breakdown " were all amazing stuff


----------



## utvolzac

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

I was never a Daniel Bryan fan, but I’m all in on the New Daniel Bryan. One of the best gimmicks in years. Plus his mic work is off the charts. He’s really embracing the character and it’s totally believable


----------



## mpcdude

This new DBRY is spectacular. He killed in on MizTV and on commentary today “I hope Birdie kicks thousands of men in the groin”. Also in the dark match he said this to a birthday kid “It’s your birthday...congratulations. You are stupid”


----------



## IronMan8

Wow!

Daniel Bryan is really showing why many label him a wrestling genius. 

He could enter Shawn Michaels territory if he keeps this up for a few years.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Byron needs to brush up on his Daniel Bryan history. :bryan


----------



## Bratista

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Pretty much the best heel in WWE.

The retards and WWE-tards and idiots will say ***** Boreton the Boner Snake. But last night's promo by Daniel Bryan is better than anything promo-wise Randy Orton has done in his whole career.

Heel Daniel Bryan is fucking awesome!!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

He's convinced me with his new turn at first I wasn't really buying into it but after Miz TV i'm hooked.


----------



## emerald-fire

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Daniel Bryan's work was great on this week's SmackDown. It really makes me want to see Miz turn face and beat him for the title at WM.


----------



## CM Buck

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Bratista said:


> Pretty much the best heel in WWE.
> 
> The retards and WWE-tards and idiots will say ***** Boreton the Boner Snake. But last night's promo by Daniel Bryan is better than anything promo-wise Randy Orton has done in his whole career.
> 
> Heel Daniel Bryan is fucking awesome!!


You get the irony of calling someone a ****** then going on to talk about their penis right? But yes your right the excitement of randy being heel has definitely gone.

As for the best heel? It's tied between drew Bryan and ciampa. The fickle thing has potential to become the new yes/no thing and be run into the ground. Ciampa and drew don't have that kind of annoying buzz word yet.

I want Bryan to focus more on being viscious and dropping lines and use fickle sparingly.


----------



## mpcdude

Bryan wants Birdie to kick Byron and thousands of other men in the groin. Awesome Commentary.






Another vid during the dark match where he called a birthday kid “stupid” ?


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Being married to Brie paid off. RIP to the Yes Movement.

- Vic


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

How can you tell Daniel Bryan and Brie Bella are heels?
They named their daughter Birdie.


----------



## TKOW

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

I think Bryan is doing great as a heel, I am a little worried at what happens when he stops feuding with AJ Styles though. There’s something to be said for a face like AJ for people to rally behind, but what will the crowd do when Bryan goes up against anyone else?

If they were thinking of having Cena come back to challenge Bryan, do they think that people will cheer for Cena over Bryan? Or a face Miz? Or Shane McMahon? 

The only guys I can think of who wouldn’t get booed against Bryan are Finn Bálor, Jeff Hardy, Rey Mysterio and Seth Rollins. Two of them are on Raw and I can’t see the other two challenging him anytime soon.


----------



## RainmakerV2

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Why is looking like a short homeless vegan who just rolled out of bed being admired as some great heel champion? No wonder this business is in the damn shitter. Batista was right.


----------



## Raye

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



RainmakerV2 said:


> Why is looking like a short homeless vegan who just rolled out of bed being admired as some great heel champion? No wonder this business is in the damn shitter. Batista was right.


Because it's something actually relevant to whats going on in the world... people understand the gimmick, it makes sense...


----------



## RBrooks

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



TKOW said:


> If they were thinking of having Cena come back to challenge Bryan, do they think that people will cheer for Cena over Bryan? Or a face Miz? Or Shane McMahon?


They will cheer for Miz, easily. They did tonight, actually. I was even surprised Miz took Bryans side against AJ, he was pretty much a babyface tonight before that. If they pull the trigger, he'll get over huge. 

Cena, I don't know. With Cena it's unpredictable these days, seems like fans cooled the heat off of him for the most part. I could see them pulling this off, not in the super-smark city though. 

And Shane... eh, I don't know about Shane or his character anymore. He's an absolutely insane person, fans may or may not cheer for him. I guess it's a matter of situation.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Superb stuff last night, once again :clap


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

I loved his promo last night, Bryan's character is awesome. He really does play an excellent heel.


----------



## Jersey

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Why not put Brian Kendrick with Bryan?


----------



## looper007

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



ChairShotToTheHead said:


> I loved his promo last night, Bryan's character is awesome. He really does play an excellent heel.


Far too many people on here underrate him, he's heel run in ROH and WWE in 2012, just shows the man can do a excellent heel and babyface quite easily. He got some heel heat last night, even I was surprised. He's also showing those people who question him that he couldn't cut a promo (which i think is full of B.S as he's been very good since his last heel turn). 

The man is a all round performer.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

So it seems DN is just another chicken shit heel running from aj and calling people names but no post is calling it out like we are doing with Ambrose tho


----------



## Soul_Body

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

The﻿﻿ New Daniel Bryan is my hero.

I'm gonna kick some jerk in the groin in his honor﻿.﻿


----------



## WalkingInMemphis

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

I had never seen heel DB as since I started back watching WWE, but I am pleasantly satisfied thus far. :applause


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Shenroe said:


> So it seems DN is just another chicken shit heel running from aj and calling people names but no post is calling it out like we are doing with Ambrose tho


I love both and am enjoying both their heel runs thus far, but this is true. Everything Bryan is doing like shitting on the crowd/running away from AJ, Dean is being called out on. I guess people wanted a darker heel Dean so fail to acknowledge how good he’s been in his new role because they didn’t get the character they wanted.


----------



## Martins

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Y2JHOLLA said:


> I love both and am enjoying both their heel runs thus far, but this is true. Everything Bryan is doing like shitting on the crowd/running away from AJ, Dean is being called out on. I guess people wanted a darker heel Dean so* fail to acknowledge how good he’s been in his new role* because they didn’t get the character they wanted.


I don't doubt Bryan is given better material or at least more creative control over his new character than Ambrose, because if left to their own devices nothing in their pre-WWE past suggests Bryan is even close to as good a promo as Ambrose is, but heel Ambrose right now, and I don't blame him at all for this, straight up sucks. Cuts the same bland promos every other heel does, and this is a recurring problem obviously, but right now it's way worse on Raw than on SmackDown.

It's not just that people didn't get the character they wanted, it's that this really is the last character that suits his style, and makes even less sense considering he came back way more jacked than he ever was.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

As Bryan said, he wasn't running from AJ, everything he does, he does for a reason. :bryanlol

He's two steps ahead of all of us. :bryan


----------



## Death Rider

Shenroe said:


> So it seems DN is just another chicken shit heel running from aj and calling people names but no post is calling it out like we are doing with Ambrose tho


Bryan's heel turn has been miles better written then Ambrose has minus the first night.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1070150955683835905
Fickle.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead

looper007 said:


> Far too many people on here underrate him, he's heel run in ROH and WWE in 2012, just shows the man can do a excellent heel and babyface quite easily. He got some heel heat last night, even I was surprised. He's also showing those people who question him that he couldn't cut a promo (which i think is full of B.S as he's been very good since his last heel turn).
> 
> The man is a all round performer.


No doubt!! There are former indie guys that I can't see the hype in, I like a lot of them but there a few I'll never understand the hype (Balor and Zack Sabre Jr for example). Bryan is not one of those guys, I have followed his work pretty much for as long as I can remember, the guy is one of the greatest all around wrestlers alive right now. This heel run was very neccesary and it is further proving that point.

I hope he has a good run with this heel turn and he has people to feud with because without moving to Raw, aside from Miz and Styles who is there?? A total lack of top faces at the moment. I want to see heel Bryan vs Face Rollins and Face Braun. Move him to Raw after Mania!!


----------



## Jedah

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Long live the New Daniel Bryan.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

the new daniel bryan is the only reason i have to watch the wwe. last night he was almost too good... they don't need to give him that much mic time... let him save material.


----------



## jeffatron

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Like in movies/comic books, a great villain has you thinking about what they are saying, and somewhat agree with them even though you hate their methods. This is exactly what Daniel Bryan is doing. He's an insufferable hippy, and extremely condescending, but the words he is saying are not a lie. This is what makes him extremely effective right now. His delivery is on point, and especially his ability to go from calm and sarcastic to angry and rage-filled is impressive. Daniel Bryan is the total package right now. 

Side note, I hope they can keep this going until WM. I kind of would like to see a continuation of the KO/Zayn arc. Have them come back to SDL and just wreck havoc with Bryan, ultimately resulting in one of the three turning face and taking the title for themselves. Would be something fresh and different.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Shenroe said:


> So it seems DN is just another chicken shit heel running from aj and calling people names but no post is calling it out like we are doing with Ambrose tho


He didn't run from AJ, he was toying with him. Did you miss the part where he beat down AJ last week?

There is a huge difference between the way DB and Ambrose are booked.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



birthday_massacre said:


> He didn't run from AJ, he was toying with him. Did you miss the part where he beat down AJ last week?
> 
> There is a huge difference between the way DB and Ambrose are booked.


Is there really? Because I don't see it that way. If we go back to last night, Bryan was trying to hop the barricade before Styles had to physically pull him back to ring side, and even then he ran. Now Bryan, being the smart guy he is, only got away because he used Miz as his own personal weapon while he got out of dodge.

It's pretty similar to Ambrose on Raw who ran away from Rollins when the situation didn't suit him but then stuck around once he took advantage of the situation. He also had his own weapons (or distractions) in those guys with the gas masks that came out with him.

So in both situations, they both talked shit, they ran away when the babyface got in the ring, and they used other guys to help them take advantage. Seems pretty similar to me.

Now obviously Bryan is much more serious in his portrayal of his character where Dean slips out of seriousness and comedy. I won't deny that. Their characters are different. But what their characters are actually doing? It's fairly similar. Bryan and SD are just executing it better.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

If he keeps doing what he's doing, there is no way he won't be cheered again in 3 months. He is way too fucking entertaining.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



TD Stinger said:


> Is there really? Because I don't see it that way. If we go back to last night, Bryan was trying to hop the barricade before Styles had to physically pull him back to ring side, and even then he ran. Now Bryan, being the smart guy he is, only got away because he used Miz as his own personal weapon while he got out of dodge.
> 
> It's pretty similar to Ambrose on Raw who ran away from Rollins when the situation didn't suit him but then stuck around once he took advantage of the situation. He also had his own weapons (or distractions) in those guys with the gas masks that came out with him.
> 
> So in both situations, they both talked shit, they ran away when the babyface got in the ring, and they used other guys to help them take advantage. Seems pretty similar to me.
> 
> Now obviously Bryan is much more serious in his portrayal of his character where Dean slips out of seriousness and comedy. I won't deny that. Their characters are different. But what their characters are actually doing? It's fairly similar. Bryan and SD are just executing it better.


Just because you try to run away does not make you a chicken shit heel. All heels run away at some point, it does not mean they are all chicken shit heels. Even Austin when he was a heel ran away from faces sometimes, it does not mean he was a chicken shit heel.

Its all about context. If DB starts to do this against everyone then you can call him a chicken shit heel.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



birthday_massacre said:


> Just because you try to run away does not make you a chicken shit heel. All heels run away at some point, it does not mean they are all chicken shit heels. Even Austin when he was a heel ran away from faces sometimes, it does not mean he was a chicken shit heel.
> 
> Its all about context. If DB starts to do this against everyone then you can call him a chicken shit heel.


I'm not even saying you're wrong.

But going back to what I originally responded, you said he didn't run away, when he did.

And talking about the context of the situation. Again, in both instances the heel ran away, the face with a bone to pick caught them, the heel used a distraction to gain the upper hand, and they left the face laying in the ring.

The context of both situations is practically identical, with the differences being Ambrose being dressed like Bane and Bryan dress like a tree hugging hippy.

And for the record, I don't personally care if someone's a chicken shit heel or not. A chickenshit heel can be entertaining if done right. I just don't agree with there being this big difference between what Ambrose and Bryan are currently doing. The execution is better on Bryan SD's end, no doubt. But in terms of what both men are doing? I don't see much of a difference.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Amazing again last night. Bryan is the best thing in WWE right now by a mile. He should hopefully get a long reign with the title. He controlled those fickle fans with ease last night.


----------



## Eric Fleischer

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Loving the new DBryan. Glad there's yet one more reason to watch Smackdown now and why it is embarrassing RAW each week quality wise.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Bryan bringing the heat! He is gold atm. Shits on Dean.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



TD Stinger said:


> I'm not even saying you're wrong.
> 
> But going back to what I originally responded, you said he didn't run away, when he did.
> 
> And talking about the context of the situation. Again, in both instances the heel ran away, the face with a bone to pick caught them, the heel used a distraction to gain the upper hand, and they left the face laying in the ring.
> 
> The context of both situations is practically identical, with the differences being Ambrose being dressed like Bane and Bryan dress like a tree hugging hippy.
> 
> And for the record, I don't personally care if someone's a chicken shit heel or not. A chickenshit heel can be entertaining if done right. I just don't agree with there being this big difference between what Ambrose and Bryan are currently doing. T*he execution is better on Bryan SD's end*, no doubt. But in terms of what both men are doing? I don't see much of a difference.


Ok fair enough, this is where we agree. We will have to see how it plays out with DB. But again the heels always run away even the bad ass heels. Daniel Bryan is more running away to fuck with AJ than him being a chicken shit, which is what Dean is doing. what I mean was DB didn't run away from AJ because he was scared, he was playing mind games with him where as Dean does because he is scared.


----------



## Eric Fleischer

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



birthday_massacre said:


> Ok fair enough, this is where we agree. We will have to see how it plays out with DB. But again the heels always run away even the bad ass heels. Daniel Bryan is more running away to fuck with AJ than him being a chicken shit, which is what Dean is doing. what I mean was DB didn't run away from AJ because he was scared, he was playing mind games with him where as Dean does because he is scared.


I dunno, DBryan DID do the "oh no" look when AJ was coming at him last night. It's the same look Becky gave Charlotte when she got up from under the chairs at Evolution which was a bigger sell out on the part of her character. I'm afraid it's something that gets beaten into all of them.


----------



## Stalingrad9

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

He's fucking great as a heel.

Hopes he get a good face to feud with.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Bryan didn't run it was a tactical retreat that laid the groundwork for his beatdown of AJ at show's end. :bryanlol


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Plus, he came back during AJ's match to sit at the ring side. He aint avoiding any confrontation.


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

People hate when others go on and on about how we should be doing more to protect the earth and all that shit. Solid grounds for a heel in my book because it carries that "holier than thou" vibe.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Bryan bringing the heat! He is gold atm. Shits on Dean.


Goes without saying, honestly. The Shield as a whole are tiresome; Bryan's the GOAT. Dean's not on his level.


----------



## Soul_Body

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*






GOAT.


----------



## DB DA GAWD

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

best heel on the main roster...now they need to babyface to go after him.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

OK are people trolling with Bryan "being tactical." Look, I'm an obvious Ambrose mark. So feel free to accuse me of being delusional.

But Bryan was crawling over the barricade, begging AJ not to hit him, and was throwing Miz into AJ to get away from him. He attacked AJ from behind in the main event during and after the match.

He's really not doing anything different than Dean is. He's not being super tactical. It's not anything that special or different. He's just being a typical WWE heel. And he's doing a great job of it mind you. But what he's doing overall is not different than what Dean's doing. It's just done in a more serious fashion, and SD's writing (while suspect) is far better than Raw's.

Again, the segments on Raw and SD this week with Dean/Seth and AJ/Bryan are practically identical in format, just executed in different ways.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



TD Stinger said:


> OK are people trolling with Bryan "being tactical." Look, I'm an obvious Ambrose mark. So feel free to accuse me of being delusional.
> 
> But Bryan was crawling over the barricade, begging AJ not to hit him, and was throwing Miz into AJ to get away from him. He attacked AJ from behind in the main event during and after the match.
> 
> He's really not doing anything different than Dean is. He's not being super tactical. It's not anything that special or different. He's just being a typical WWE heel. And he's doing a great job of it mind you. But what he's doing overall is not different than what Dean's doing. It's just done in a more serious fashion, and SD's writing (while suspect) is far better than Raw's.
> 
> Again, the segments on Raw and SD this week with Dean/Seth and AJ/Bryan are practically identical in format, just executed in different ways.


That's why I keep calling them out they are biased against Ambrose for a number of reasons. They see and nitpick little things he does. One week Ambrose is too dark for them, the next he's too goody then he's chicken shit. Next week they will complain because he didn't pick up quick enough the mic or the way he'll walk to the ring. 

He's doing literally nothing different than Ambrose, but when there's a bias against a performer the facts and rational discussion don't matter so why bother. You just gotta leave them in their circlejerk, it will die off soon enough.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



TD Stinger said:


> OK are people trolling with Bryan "being tactical." Look, I'm an obvious Ambrose mark. So feel free to accuse me of being delusional.
> 
> But Bryan was crawling over the barricade, begging AJ not to hit him, and was throwing Miz into AJ to get away from him. He attacked AJ from behind in the main event during and after the match.
> 
> He's really not doing anything different than Dean is. He's not being super tactical. It's not anything that special or different. He's just being a typical WWE heel. And he's doing a great job of it mind you. But what he's doing overall is not different than what Dean's doing. It's just done in a more serious fashion, and SD's writing (while suspect) is far better than Raw's.
> 
> Again, the segments on Raw and SD this week with Dean/Seth and AJ/Bryan are practically identical in format, just executed in different ways.


I was just taking Bryan at his word. He addressed his "running" right before he went out for Commentary.* "The New Daniel Bryan does not run. Everything I do, I do with purpose."* Sure, this is Bryan spinning stuff and reminds me of how he said that he allowed Brock to beat the weakness out of him.

You are correct though. Both segments are essentially the same except I find Bryan's character more suited to him than germaphobe Ambrose. The only real difference aside from character is that Bryan has yet to insult the hometown for cheap heat but it's bound to happen.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

*Bryan’s new character is reminding me of Edge*

I’m loving this new heel Bryan. It’s reminding of Edge when he would do whatever it takes to gain the upper hand. Anyone else agree?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: Bryan’s new character is reminding me of Edge*

I don't care what it reminds me of honestly, it's the best Bryan's character has ever been for me. I've never been more invested in Daniel Bryan than I am right now.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: Bryan’s new character is reminding me of Edge*

His angry hippie character is the most cringeworthy thing I’ve seen for a while. It’s just so dumb when he’s ranting away.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Bryan’s new character is reminding me of Edge*

Bryan's new character is incredible and his execution of it nonpareil. He has amazingly reinvented himself.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Not really besides the vague psychotic tendencies.


----------



## Black Metal

*Re: Bryan’s new character is reminding me of Edge*

It's still a fresh (well played) character but I don't 100% buy it like Becky Lynch either.

Nothing will top 2011/2012 heel Bryan for me anyways in WWE.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Bryan’s new character is reminding me of Edge*

_*This new characters of Daniel Bryan has revived his career a bit. Love me some heel Bryan no matter what gimmick they throw at him. *_


----------



## Phantomdreamer

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



Shenroe said:


> That's why I keep calling them out they are biased against Ambrose for a number of reasons. They see and nitpick little things he does. One week Ambrose is too dark for them, the next he's too goody then he's chicken shit. Next week they will complain because he didn't pick up quick enough the mic or the way he'll walk to the ring.
> 
> He's doing literally nothing different than Ambrose, but when there's a bias against a performer the facts and rational discussion don't matter so why bother. You just gotta leave them in their circlejerk, it will die off soon enough.


You're right he is not doing too much different, he is just way better at it than Ambrose tbh. Ambrose also comes more corny than Bryan.


----------



## Brodus Clay

Bryan looked like The Dude. 








It's currently the best character on WWE sure he got liberty on this, the moment Vince put his hand it gonna suck.


----------



## DennisRodmanNWO

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Bryan did good last night.. I feel like Bryan heel turn should have been bigger..... something at Wrestlemania... its December are people really going remember during this slow time of the year... when people look back at winter 2018... Bryan will be remember getting destroyed by Lesnar at SS


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Absolutely loving The New Daniel Bryan.. That being said, can they please keep Miz away from him? I absolutely hate how Miz constantly is hogging all the credit of everything that DB does. It made sense when DB was babyface and Miz was heel... now it just does not. 

Miz: "You listened to me right?.. Right?.. Say yes please?"

*Daniel Bryan delivers a good promo*

Miz: "Yeah it is because me right? right?.. say yes?"

Putting them together was foolish if Miz was not going to put the new heel gimmick over. He should be amazed at the transformation, yet he is constantly doing his "I was right" shit.. its not about you Miz.. step aside.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Bryan is just great at his job. The crowds these days cheer the bad guys and boo the good guys. Yes the booking is poor, but the crowd cheers Rhonda Rousey getting beaten up by another person with a kendo stick! Really? 

But Bryan, the guy everyone loves, has turned heel and has got people booing him. What a professional. Vince must be backstage thinking, holy shit there is really nothing this guy can't do. I mean after all these years if Cena finally turns heel, the crowd will probably cheer him finally. But Bryan actually gets the crowd to loathe him.

He's just too good.


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

The writing for bryan is more natural for him to deliver.

Ambrose... ehhhhh.

That's not all of it, Bryan gets to be a dick and also do little other than be a dick and beat people up. All shit talking and physicality. 

Dean gets to be mad at the shield making him weak then a germaphobe obsessed with body odor getting shots in his ass in a goddamn cinderblock doctor's office then a germaphobe BO-obsessed Bane. How is the man supposed to do this ridiculous shit? 

This is not how you do heels. Bryan is. You don't have your heels in silly situations doing silly shit delivering silly lines. Bryan's angry environmentalist shit could be silly but it's something Bryan can deliver naturally and convincingly so they're letting him go to town with it.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Dean suffers from sky high expectations. People wanted to see this






What he's doing isn't bad, it just pales in comparison to what he could be doing


----------



## Therapy

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

This is Jericho levels of reinventing yourself. Many have tried to go full heel and get cheered for it instead.. Daniel went full heel and is getting full heat for it.. That's not easy to do in this day and age. This isn't quite Hogan going NWO but it's shades of it. 

This is as close anyone will get to Cena going heel. Because as far as beloved talent goes that you would never think would turn full dickhead.. Daniel was next in line.. And he went full dickhead, embraced it, owning it, and it's glorious.


----------



## RBrooks

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*



TD Stinger said:


> OK are people trolling with Bryan "being tactical." Look, I'm an obvious Ambrose mark. So feel free to accuse me of being delusional.
> 
> But Bryan was crawling over the barricade, begging AJ not to hit him, and was throwing Miz into AJ to get away from him. He attacked AJ from behind in the main event during and after the match.
> 
> He's really not doing anything different than Dean is. He's not being super tactical. It's not anything that special or different. He's just being a typical WWE heel. And he's doing a great job of it mind you. But what he's doing overall is not different than what Dean's doing. It's just done in a more serious fashion, and SD's writing (while suspect) is far better than Raw's.
> 
> Again, the segments on Raw and SD this week with Dean/Seth and AJ/Bryan are practically identical in format, just executed in different ways.


You know what, you're exactly right. Dean and Bryan both ran away from babyfaces, and the fans keep making these excuses that they're "luring them in" or "being tactical", it's laughable. Let's face the reality. WWE books heels like cowards, almost all the time. Even monsters sometimes run away from fights. It's fucking stupid, but that's what it is, we don't need to make excuses.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

What truly won me over with Daniel Bryan in the first place was his heel run as WHC back in late 2011/early 2012. Team Hell No he was great in it and it was meant to bury him. Just like the 18 seconds at WM28 and the Yes to No after that Mania. 

Bryan is vastly outshining Ambrose and it is because of several reasons:

1) AJ is a better face than Rollins and by quite a margin. Rollins is more about fighting for Roman's honor. Sorry lame. Rollins/Ambrose was white hot in 2014 and it took til this week to get semi interesting.

2) Bryan much like CM Punk in his SES days you can tell he loves this and is truly sinking his teeth into it. Ambrose is given crappier material to work with (and I can imagine it is hard to get behind this weak shit he has been given). I truly believe Ambrose is capable of more than fans stink and are diseased and getting shots to protect him.

3) Bryan is so much more unlikable in his role and representation. Dean is more like a Prison Escapee. I know the whole Roman and cancer betrayal with Ambrose is supposed to be heinous. It is all to contrived to me. It is like WWE wants the Seth/Dean blood feud to be about Roman. It was always Dean and Seth since the original split. Roman took turns being their buddies but it was always Dean/Seth going at it and then reconciling last Summer. I mean I want to see him get punched in the face and get his ass kicked bitching about the environment and shit. At the same time I love it because I can't get enough of it because it is entertaining and he is more vile and cutthroat. Ambrose who I have been a fan of since his debut I want to like his work. I really would like to see him adopt some Jake Roberts mid 1991/1992 because I feel like that could be money. Hell Dirty Deeds is a DDT.


----------



## Bliss World Order

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Daniel Bryan is just further establishing himself as one of the greatest total packages of all time. I never for a minute doubted D-Bry had it in him.


----------



## Chelsea

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



PrinceofPush said:


> YES. SO MUCH YES.


...and it happened. I think it was great, Bryan mocking fans in front of Miz but also not acknowledging Miz as his master made him feel legit. Also, Bryan on commentary kicked ass.

:bryan


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

How to start 2019?, The New Daniel Bryan start a feud with Lesnar destroying Paul Heyman and later Sable legs with the Heel Hook, on their PPV Bryan dodges all Lesnar F5's attempts thanks to Lesnar being out of his mind (because Sable may not walk again), Bryan offence consist of him kicking Lesnar in the balls ton of times and finally makes him tap with a Heel Hook and retires Lesnar for wrestling, that would be an awesome moment but well not gonna happen


----------



## ieltsbackdoor1

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

ieltsexpats(at)yahoo dot com) IELTS Immigration, TOEFL certificate, Express Entry, PNP Nomination, NEBOSH IGC online, CFA exams, CFA scores, CFA india, SAT sores , BSL Turkey, AAT, ACCA scores, PSAT, ACT Scores, HEC Paris, HEC Montreal, CAE, CPE, OPI, OPIC, FCE, TOEIC, ESOL, PET, PTE, GRE Scores, GMAT USA, PMP certification, buy ielts band 5, buy ielts band 5.5, buy ielts band 6, buy ielts band 6.5, buy ielts band 7, buy ielts band 7.5, buy ielts band 8, buy ielts band 8.5, buy ielts band 9, ielts british council, ielts idp, ielts ukvi, ielts/toefl Saudi Arabia| Nebosh certificate United Kingdom| PTE without exams | Nebosh igc scores | IELTS Exams Hong Kong | IELTS Backdoor China| IELTS Results New Zealand | IELTS online Canada | IELTS/HEC Agents China | PTE Backdoor Australia, UK, USA | IELTS preparation Jordan | IELTS band 7 Singapore | IELTS for Canada | Buy NEBOSH IGC Online | IELTS Test Kuwait | Buy IELTS band 7 Italy, Germany, Spain, Norway | HEC Paris| GMAT USA | GRE Scores | IELTS verification | IELTS British council USA | IELTS IDP Australia | IELTS Agents India| IELTS Rome | IELTS Istanbul| IELTS without exams kuwait city, BSL UK, 


buy original ielts/toefl UK| verified ielts malaysia, | ielts dubai| ielts Certificate Toefl Pakistan| IELTS Shanghai, ielts shanghai test dates, ielts beijing, ielts certificate Dubai| ielts Certificate online Qatar, Saudi Arabia| ielts Singapore, UAE| 
ielts certificate Dubai| ielts/BSL Certificate online Qatar, Saudi Arabia| ielts Singapore, UAE| ielts/toefl Saudi Arabia| Nebosh certificate United Kingdom| PTE without exams | Nebosh igc scores | IELTS Exams Hong Kong | IELTS Backdoor China| IELTS Results New Zealand | IELTS online Canada | IELTS/HEC Agents China | PTE Backdoor Australia, UK, USA | IELTS preparation Jordan | IELTS band 7 Singapore | IELTS for Canada | Buy NEBOSH IGC Online | IELTS Test Kuwait | Buy IELTS band 7 Italy, Germany, Spain, Norway | GMAT USA | GRE Scores | IELTS verification | IELTS British council USA | IELTS IDP Australia | IELTS Agents India, BSL UK, 


buy/get/purchase/order registered/original/authentic ielts/pte/toefl/gmat/gre/nebosh/pmp/esol/ certificate in saudi arabia, Kuwait, Qatar, Malaysia, Signapore, Canada, USA, UK, nebosh certificate without exam in india, Buy/obtain legit/certified/verified ielts/pte certificate without exams India, Oman, Nepal, Iran, Afghanistan, Yemen | Purchase/buy legit ielts/nebosh igc certificate without exam in riyadh, Dubai, Mecca, Jeddah, Abu Dhabi, Sydney, New York,Doha, Kabul, Hyderebad, Tashkent, Hanoi, Hong Kong, Islamabad, Seoul,Tehran, Riyadh, Baghdad, Kabul, Kuala Lumpur | buy original ielts certificate/toefl in Saudi arabia, UAE, Canada, Malaysia, Signapore, Qatar, | buy ielts certificate in saudi arabia, pmp certification,| original Ielts dubai, | Ielts band 7| Get toefl certificate Riyadh| get genuine ielts certificate in Kuwait| Get ielts online without exams| Nebosh certificate| buy real nebosh certificate| Taking Test IELTS| buy toefl online| get ielts band 7| toefl certificate online| Genuine certificate| original ielts/toefl UK| verified ielts| ielts dubai| Certificate Toefl Pakistan| ielts certificate Dubai| ielts Certificate online Qatar| ielts Singapore| 


Email: ielts.2017 (at) yahoo com
General support: ieltsexpats (at) yahoo com
Skype: IELTS.2017
WhatsApp Only (+237)- 670672102

Skype: IELTS.2017) Buy/get original/authentic ielts/pte/toefl without attending the exams/test in sydney, malbourne, perth, Toronto, London, Los Angeles, New York |Purchase certified ielts/toefl certificate Australia| original Ielts uk| Ielts band 7 usa, Qatar | Get authentic toefl certificate uae| genuine ielts certificate saudi arabia| Get ielts online qatar |Request Nebosh igc certificate kuwait | buy Legit nebosh certificate india without Taking Test ,IELTS turkey |buy registered ielts australia, usa, uk| buy toefl online Lebanon| get ielts band 7 Canada | toefl certificate online france| obtain Genuine ielts/pte certificate uk| 

Email: ielts.2017 (at) yahoo com
General support: ieltsexpats (at) yahoo com
Skype: IELTS.2017
WhatsApp Only (+237)- 670672102


Skype: IELTS.2017) Get/buy original/registered Ielts/pte/nebosh/hec Certificate Without Exam In UK, Australia, Canada, New Zealand, USA, china, uae | british council ielts result signapore, buy ielts riyadh, doha, dubai, sydney, abu dahbi, buy ielts scores, ielts registration usa, uk, uaeBuy original Ielts/pte Certificate Without Exam in Riyadh, Sydney, Melbourne, Perth, jeddah, Saudi Arabia/Abha, Khobar,Jeddah,Saudi Arabia/ Tabuk, mecca, Dubai, Brisbane, Adelaide, Medina Saudi Arabia| Selling Original IELTS Certificates Online in United Arab Emitates, dubai, abu dhabi ,UAE, DUbai buy ielts certificate in Saudi Arabia, ielts certificate without exam in saudi arabia, ielts certificate without exam in riyadh, Perth, Kabul, ielts certificate for sale in saudi arabia,buy ielts certificate india, australia, usa, canada, | how to get ielts certificate without exam in india, saudi arabia, qatar, france, italy, germany, |ielts certificate without exam in delhi | ielts certificate without exam in chennai | ielts certificate without exam in punjab, Abu dhabi, Doha, Kuwait City,| ielts certificate without exam in kerala, buy original ielts certificate online | how to get ielts certificate online in Sydney,Perth, Melbourne, | ielts certificate without exam in hyderabad , England, New York, |get ielts certificate without exam in india, australia, new zealand, norway, | get ielts certificate without exam in mumbai , Ryiadh, Alice Springs, Hobart,| get ielts certificate without exam in pakistan | Where to buy real ielts certificate in dubai| Buy Real IELTS certificate without exams in Abu Dhabi, ielts backdoor in saudi arabia,
Australia, Kuwait, Chine, Turkey,Lebanon, hec paris ranking, hec paris mba fees, hec paris undergraduate, hec paris mba ranking, hec paris notable alumni, hec paris mim, hec paris campus, hec versailles, 

Email: ielts.2017 (at) yahoo com
General support: ieltsexpats (at) yahoo com
Skype: IELTS.2017
WhatsApp Only (+237)- 670672102


ieltsexpats(at)yahoo(dot)com) buy genuine/legit ielts/pte certificate in Saudi Arabia, kuwait, uae, uk, usa, nepal, india, malaysia, get original/nebosh ielts certificate without exam in saudi arabia, lebanon, singapore, qatar, france, canada, australia, ielts/toefl certificate without exam in riyadh, dubai, jeddah, mecca, abu dhabi, london, toronto, new york, sydney, paris, purchase registered ielts/gre certificate for sale in saudi arabia, afghanistan, ielts backdoor in saudi arabia, kuwait, turkey, spain, how to get ielts certificate without exam in uae, germany, italy, ielts/gmat certificate for sale in uae, buy original ielts certificate, ielts certificate without exam in dubai, buy ielts certificate in india, genuine ielts certificate, buy ielts certificate online, buy ielts certificate in dubai, buy toefl certificate, ielts certificate for sale in uae, ielts certificate for sale, ielts certificate verification, buy ielts certificate uk, ielts trf tracking, pte certificate without exam in india, get pte certificate without exam, buy pte certificate, pte certificate for sale, 
nebosh certificate for sale, nebosh certificate without exam in india, nebosh certificate verification, how to check nebosh igc result online, nebosh online exam, nebosh igc online exam,nebosh certificate


Email: ielts.2017 (at) yahoo com
General support: ieltsexpats (at) yahoo com
Skype: IELTS.2017
WhatsApp Only (+237)- 670672102


Skype: IELTS.2017)ielts/toefl Saudi Arabia, Australia, New Zealand, Kuwait, UAE, nebosh certificate without exam in india, uae, kuwait, malaysia, pte certificate without exam in singapore, norway, uk, usa, Qatar, malaysia| Nebosh certificate United Kingdom| Ielts certificate without Exam| Toefl Certificate without Test | Real IELTS speaking Test Questions | IELTS speaking band 7 india | IELTS speaking test samples with answers | IELTS speaking test samples questions/band 8 | IELTS speaking band 6 sample | Latest speaking topics for IELTS with answers | IELTS speaking band 7 sample | get ielts certificate without exam in pakistan| lost my ielts certificate |ielts certificate without exam in hyderabad |ielts certificate without exam in delhi| about nebosh course | nebosh course in trivandrum | buy fake nebosh certificate |how to check fake nebosh certificate | buy nebosh certificate | toefl backdoor hyderabad | ielts/toelf exam backdoor | pte backdoor hyderabad | toefl proxy agents in hyderabad | ielts agents in hyderabad | pte proxy agents in hyderabad | toefl agents in hyderabad | ielts backdoor chennai | ielts backdoor in bangalore, sydney, london, | ielts agents in hyderabad, new york, | toefl backdoor hyderabad | ielts/PTE/toelf/nebosh/gmat/gre proxy agents Saudi Arabia/kuwait/qatar/china/signapore/malaysia/france/uk/usa/russia | ielts exam proxyIELTS Backdoor in India | IELTS Backdoor Pakistan | IELTS backdoor chennai, perth, | IELTS/PTE/NEBOSH/TOEFL/GMAT/GRE backdoor in Bangalore/Dubai/Sydney/New York/London/Toronto/Doha/Abu DHabi/Mecca/Jeddah/Riyadh |toefl backdoor hyderabad/ | ielts certificate without exam in punjab | where to get ielts without exam in Pakistan | ielts certificate without exam in chennai | where to get ielts certificate abu dhabi | get ielts certificate without exam in mumbai| ielts certificate for sale in india | how to get ielts certificate without exam in india | ielts exam backdoor in hyderabad

Are you looking for IELTS certificate for sale without exam? Well, your search has made you land on the right page! We are a renowned provider of IELTS certificates without exam. The IELTS or the International English Language Test is the most popular English language proficiency test of the world for global migration and higher education. It assesses all your English skills including listening, writing, reading and speaking. The aim of this test is to make sure that you don’t have any problem communicating in your new life abroad. Contact us for more info:

Email: ielts.2017 (at) yahoo com
General support: ieltsexpats (at) yahoo com
Skype: IELTS.2017
WhatsApp Only (+237)- 670672102


IELTS introduction
The International English Language Testing System (IELTS) measures the language proficiency of people who want to study or work where English is used as a language of communication. It uses a nine-band scale to clearly identify levels of proficiency, from non-user (band score 1) through to expert (band score 9).

IELTS Academic or IELTS General Training
IELTS is available in two test versions: Academic - for people applying for higher education or professional registration, and General Training for those migrating to Australia, Canada and the UK, or applying for secondary education, training programmes and work experience in an English-speaking environment. Both versions provide a valid and accurate assessment of the four language skills: listening, reading, writing and speaking. 

IELTS treats all test takers with the utmost fairness and respect by actively avoiding cultural bias, and accepting all standard varieties of native-speaker English, including North American, British, Australian and New Zealand English.

IELTS is available at more than 1,200 locations worldwide, including more than 50 locations in the USA, and there are 48 test dates a year.

Email: ielts.2017 (at) yahoo com
General support: ieltsexpats (at) yahoo com
Skype: IELTS.2017
WhatsApp Only (+237)- 670672102


Skype: IELTS.2017)Accepted for Australia, Canada, New Zealand and the UK
IELTS is accepted as evidence of English language pro?ciency for study, work and migration in Australia, Canada, New Zealand and the UK, as well as for study and work in the USA.

Each country sets its own IELTS requirements. For up-to-date information, please visit the relevant government websites.

Australia
Australia
IELTS is accepted for many visa categories, as well as for permanent residency in Australia. It is also a requirement for some Australian professional organisations and accrediting bodies.

Achieve your dream to go to Australia with IELTS
Canada
Canada
If you are applying for a work visa, professional recognition or for permanent residency in Canada, it is likely that you will be required to present evidence of English language proficiency. IELTS General Training is the only internationally available English proficiency test accepted by Immigration, Refugees and Citizenship Canada (IRCC) for immigration to Canada.

Email: ielts.2017 (at) yahoo com
General support: ieltsexpats (at) yahoo com
Skype: IELTS.2017
WhatsApp Only (+237)- 670672102

Open doors to Canada with IELTS
New Zealand
New Zealand
The New Zealand government asks for IELTS as evidence of English language proficiency for many visas, including those within the Skilled Migrant, Investor and Entrepreneur, Residence from Work and Parent categories.

Your journey to New Zealand begins with IELTS
UK image - field of flowers
UK
Evidence of English language ability is a requirement for those applying to settle permanently in the UK (also known as applying for 'leave to remain' or 'long residence').

Live, work and study in the UK with IELTS


Why accept IELTS scores?
IELTS is the world's most popular high-stakes English language test for higher education and global migration, with over 3 million tests taken in the past year in over 140 countries.

A truly global test 
The IELTS test is trusted by over 10,000 organisations, including universities, professional bodies, employers and migration authorities. Learn more about how IELTS results are used to gain entry into study, professional registration and work as well as for migration purposes.

IELTS is the only English language test that is accepted by all of the key immigration authorities in Australia, Canada, New Zealand and the United Kingdom, for visa applications and migration purposes. Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection, Citizenship and Immigration Canada, Immigration New Zealand, and UK Visas and Immigration all trust IELTS as a true and reliable measure of English proficiency.

IELTS offers you a choice of two test versions to better meet your needs. IELTS Academic measures English language proficiency needed for an academic, higher learning environment while the IELTS General Training measures a test taker’s proficiency in a practical, everyday context.

IELTS actively avoids cultural bias in order to ensure all test takers are treated with the utmost fairness. The IELTS test consists of questions that are relevant to the way people need to use English in their studies or working lives. The topics covered by the test are both interesting and contemporary, and are based on an analysis of the ways in which language is used in the 'real world'.

All standard varieties of native-speaker English, including North American, British, Australian and New Zealand English are accepted.


Email: ielts.2017 (at) yahoo com
General support: ieltsexpats (at) yahoo com
Skype: IELTS.2017
WhatsApp Only (+237)- 670672102


ielts.2017(at)yahoo(dot)com) Buy original ielts/nebosh certificate without exam in india, australia, uk, usa, uae, qatar, Buy ielts british council Saudi Arabia,Norway, Italy, Germany, Netherland, ielts preparation India/kuwait/Jordan/ , ielts test practice Malaysia, Qatar/ british council ielts result signapore, ielts meaning riyadh, ielts for canada, ielts full form, ielts practice test listening oman,Qatar, canada, ielts fees china, cambridge ielts books, ielts ukvi uk, , ielts idp, ielts practice test reading, ielts test booking, ielts exam booking, ielts practice test online, ielts australia, ielts syllabus, ielts practice test pdf. what is ielts exam, cambridge ielts , ielts cost, ielts registration british council france, new zealand, ielts practice test writing, ielts test papers with answers download, ielts online registration iran,iraq, sri lanka, yemen, Argentina, Uruguay,Venezuela, Peru, ielts registration idp Ecuador,Guyanna,Paraguay,Chile,Colombia,Bolivia,Brazil,Bolivia,Chile,Colombia, british council ielts preparation, ielts speaking sample questions, buy ielts riyadh, doha, dubai, sydney, abu dahbi, buy ielts scores, buy ielts without exams in saudi arabia, uae, kuwait, qatar, buy original ielts certificate in india, oman, afghanistan, iran, iraq, italy, book ielts idp, ielts book free download, ielts exam questions, ielts general training books, ielts ebook free download pdf, what is ielts exam fees, ielts registration usa, how to prepare for ielts at home, what is ielts exam pattern, ielts registration fees, ielts introduction speaking, ielts test center near me, ielts score pattern, ielts meaning in hindi, ielts duration validity, what is ielts score, ielts exam fee uk, ielts exam start time,ielts syllabus and pattern pdf, british council ielts united states


Email: ielts.2017 (at) yahoo com
General support: ieltsexpats (at) yahoo com
Skype: IELTS.2017
WhatsApp Only (+237)- 670672102



ielts certificate Dubai| ielts/BSL Certificate online Qatar, Saudi Arabia| ielts Singapore, UAE| ielts/toefl Saudi Arabia| Nebosh certificate United Kingdom| PTE without exams | Nebosh igc scores | IELTS Exams Hong Kong | IELTS Backdoor China| IELTS Results New Zealand | IELTS online Canada | IELTS/HEC Agents China | PTE Backdoor Australia, UK, USA | IELTS preparation Jordan | IELTS band 7 Singapore | IELTS for Canada | Buy NEBOSH IGC Online | IELTS Test Kuwait | Buy IELTS band 7 Italy, Germany, Spain, Norway | HEC Paris| GMAT USA | GRE Scores | IELTS verification | IELTS British council USA | IELTS IDP Australia | IELTS Agents India, BSL UK, IELTS Immigration, Express Entry, PNP Nomination, CFA India, CFA Scores


----------



## Wycliffe_Jean

ieltsbackdoor1 said:


> ieltsexpats(at)yahoo dot com) IELTS Immigration, TOEFL certificate, Express Entry, PNP Nomination, NEBOSH IGC online, CFA exams, CFA scores, CFA india, SAT sores , BSL Turkey, AAT, ACCA scores, PSAT, ACT Scores, HEC Paris, HEC Montreal, CAE, CPE, OPI, OPIC, FCE, TOEIC, ESOL, PET, PTE, GRE Scores, GMAT USA, PMP certification, buy ielts band 5, buy ielts band 5.5, buy ielts band 6, buy ielts band 6.5, buy ielts band 7, buy ielts band 7.5, buy ielts band 8, buy ielts band 8.5, buy ielts band 9, ielts british council, ielts idp, ielts ukvi, ielts/toefl Saudi Arabia| Nebosh certificate United Kingdom| PTE without exams | Nebosh igc scores | IELTS Exams Hong Kong | IELTS Backdoor China| IELTS Results New Zealand | IELTS online Canada | IELTS/HEC Agents China | PTE Backdoor Australia, UK, USA | IELTS preparation Jordan | IELTS band 7 Singapore | IELTS for Canada | Buy NEBOSH IGC Online | IELTS Test Kuwait | Buy IELTS band 7 Italy, Germany, Spain, Norway | HEC Paris| GMAT USA | GRE Scores | IELTS verification | IELTS British council USA | IELTS IDP Australia | IELTS Agents India| IELTS Rome | IELTS Istanbul| IELTS without exams kuwait city, BSL UK,
> 
> 
> buy original ielts/toefl UK| verified ielts malaysia, | ielts dubai| ielts Certificate Toefl Pakistan| IELTS Shanghai, ielts shanghai test dates, ielts beijing, ielts certificate Dubai| ielts Certificate online Qatar, Saudi Arabia| ielts Singapore, UAE|
> ielts certificate Dubai| ielts/BSL Certificate online Qatar, Saudi Arabia| ielts Singapore, UAE| ielts/toefl Saudi Arabia| Nebosh certificate United Kingdom| PTE without exams | Nebosh igc scores | IELTS Exams Hong Kong | IELTS Backdoor China| IELTS Results New Zealand | IELTS online Canada | IELTS/HEC Agents China | PTE Backdoor Australia, UK, USA | IELTS preparation Jordan | IELTS band 7 Singapore | IELTS for Canada | Buy NEBOSH IGC Online | IELTS Test Kuwait | Buy IELTS band 7 Italy, Germany, Spain, Norway | GMAT USA | GRE Scores | IELTS verification | IELTS British council USA | IELTS IDP Australia | IELTS Agents India, BSL UK,
> 
> 
> buy/get/purchase/order registered/original/authentic ielts/pte/toefl/gmat/gre/nebosh/pmp/esol/ certificate in saudi arabia, Kuwait, Qatar, Malaysia, Signapore, Canada, USA, UK, nebosh certificate without exam in india, Buy/obtain legit/certified/verified ielts/pte certificate without exams India, Oman, Nepal, Iran, Afghanistan, Yemen | Purchase/buy legit ielts/nebosh igc certificate without exam in riyadh, Dubai, Mecca, Jeddah, Abu Dhabi, Sydney, New York,Doha, Kabul, Hyderebad, Tashkent, Hanoi, Hong Kong, Islamabad, Seoul,Tehran, Riyadh, Baghdad, Kabul, Kuala Lumpur | buy original ielts certificate/toefl in Saudi arabia, UAE, Canada, Malaysia, Signapore, Qatar, | buy ielts certificate in saudi arabia, pmp certification,| original Ielts dubai, | Ielts band 7| Get toefl certificate Riyadh| get genuine ielts certificate in Kuwait| Get ielts online without exams| Nebosh certificate| buy real nebosh certificate| Taking Test IELTS| buy toefl online| get ielts band 7| toefl certificate online| Genuine certificate| original ielts/toefl UK| verified ielts| ielts dubai| Certificate Toefl Pakistan| ielts certificate Dubai| ielts Certificate online Qatar| ielts Singapore|
> 
> 
> Email: ielts.2017 (at) yahoo com
> General support: ieltsexpats (at) yahoo com
> Skype: IELTS.2017
> WhatsApp Only (+237)- 670672102
> 
> Skype: IELTS.2017) Buy/get original/authentic ielts/pte/toefl without attending the exams/test in sydney, malbourne, perth, Toronto, London, Los Angeles, New York |Purchase certified ielts/toefl certificate Australia| original Ielts uk| Ielts band 7 usa, Qatar | Get authentic toefl certificate uae| genuine ielts certificate saudi arabia| Get ielts online qatar |Request Nebosh igc certificate kuwait | buy Legit nebosh certificate india without Taking Test ,IELTS turkey |buy registered ielts australia, usa, uk| buy toefl online Lebanon| get ielts band 7 Canada | toefl certificate online france| obtain Genuine ielts/pte certificate uk|
> 
> Email: ielts.2017 (at) yahoo com
> General support: ieltsexpats (at) yahoo com
> Skype: IELTS.2017
> WhatsApp Only (+237)- 670672102
> 
> 
> Skype: IELTS.2017) Get/buy original/registered Ielts/pte/nebosh/hec Certificate Without Exam In UK, Australia, Canada, New Zealand, USA, china, uae | british council ielts result signapore, buy ielts riyadh, doha, dubai, sydney, abu dahbi, buy ielts scores, ielts registration usa, uk, uaeBuy original Ielts/pte Certificate Without Exam in Riyadh, Sydney, Melbourne, Perth, jeddah, Saudi Arabia/Abha, Khobar,Jeddah,Saudi Arabia/ Tabuk, mecca, Dubai, Brisbane, Adelaide, Medina Saudi Arabia| Selling Original IELTS Certificates Online in United Arab Emitates, dubai, abu dhabi ,UAE, DUbai buy ielts certificate in Saudi Arabia, ielts certificate without exam in saudi arabia, ielts certificate without exam in riyadh, Perth, Kabul, ielts certificate for sale in saudi arabia,buy ielts certificate india, australia, usa, canada, | how to get ielts certificate without exam in india, saudi arabia, qatar, france, italy, germany, |ielts certificate without exam in delhi | ielts certificate without exam in chennai | ielts certificate without exam in punjab, Abu dhabi, Doha, Kuwait City,| ielts certificate without exam in kerala, buy original ielts certificate online | how to get ielts certificate online in Sydney,Perth, Melbourne, | ielts certificate without exam in hyderabad , England, New York, |get ielts certificate without exam in india, australia, new zealand, norway, | get ielts certificate without exam in mumbai , Ryiadh, Alice Springs, Hobart,| get ielts certificate without exam in pakistan | Where to buy real ielts certificate in dubai| Buy Real IELTS certificate without exams in Abu Dhabi, ielts backdoor in saudi arabia,
> Australia, Kuwait, Chine, Turkey,Lebanon, hec paris ranking, hec paris mba fees, hec paris undergraduate, hec paris mba ranking, hec paris notable alumni, hec paris mim, hec paris campus, hec versailles,
> 
> Email: ielts.2017 (at) yahoo com
> General support: ieltsexpats (at) yahoo com
> Skype: IELTS.2017
> WhatsApp Only (+237)- 670672102
> 
> 
> ieltsexpats(at)yahoo(dot)com) buy genuine/legit ielts/pte certificate in Saudi Arabia, kuwait, uae, uk, usa, nepal, india, malaysia, get original/nebosh ielts certificate without exam in saudi arabia, lebanon, singapore, qatar, france, canada, australia, ielts/toefl certificate without exam in riyadh, dubai, jeddah, mecca, abu dhabi, london, toronto, new york, sydney, paris, purchase registered ielts/gre certificate for sale in saudi arabia, afghanistan, ielts backdoor in saudi arabia, kuwait, turkey, spain, how to get ielts certificate without exam in uae, germany, italy, ielts/gmat certificate for sale in uae, buy original ielts certificate, ielts certificate without exam in dubai, buy ielts certificate in india, genuine ielts certificate, buy ielts certificate online, buy ielts certificate in dubai, buy toefl certificate, ielts certificate for sale in uae, ielts certificate for sale, ielts certificate verification, buy ielts certificate uk, ielts trf tracking, pte certificate without exam in india, get pte certificate without exam, buy pte certificate, pte certificate for sale,
> nebosh certificate for sale, nebosh certificate without exam in india, nebosh certificate verification, how to check nebosh igc result online, nebosh online exam, nebosh igc online exam,nebosh certificate
> 
> 
> Email: ielts.2017 (at) yahoo com
> General support: ieltsexpats (at) yahoo com
> Skype: IELTS.2017
> WhatsApp Only (+237)- 670672102
> 
> 
> Skype: IELTS.2017)ielts/toefl Saudi Arabia, Australia, New Zealand, Kuwait, UAE, nebosh certificate without exam in india, uae, kuwait, malaysia, pte certificate without exam in singapore, norway, uk, usa, Qatar, malaysia| Nebosh certificate United Kingdom| Ielts certificate without Exam| Toefl Certificate without Test | Real IELTS speaking Test Questions | IELTS speaking band 7 india | IELTS speaking test samples with answers | IELTS speaking test samples questions/band 8 | IELTS speaking band 6 sample | Latest speaking topics for IELTS with answers | IELTS speaking band 7 sample | get ielts certificate without exam in pakistan| lost my ielts certificate |ielts certificate without exam in hyderabad |ielts certificate without exam in delhi| about nebosh course | nebosh course in trivandrum | buy fake nebosh certificate |how to check fake nebosh certificate | buy nebosh certificate | toefl backdoor hyderabad | ielts/toelf exam backdoor | pte backdoor hyderabad | toefl proxy agents in hyderabad | ielts agents in hyderabad | pte proxy agents in hyderabad | toefl agents in hyderabad | ielts backdoor chennai | ielts backdoor in bangalore, sydney, london, | ielts agents in hyderabad, new york, | toefl backdoor hyderabad | ielts/PTE/toelf/nebosh/gmat/gre proxy agents Saudi Arabia/kuwait/qatar/china/signapore/malaysia/france/uk/usa/russia | ielts exam proxyIELTS Backdoor in India | IELTS Backdoor Pakistan | IELTS backdoor chennai, perth, | IELTS/PTE/NEBOSH/TOEFL/GMAT/GRE backdoor in Bangalore/Dubai/Sydney/New York/London/Toronto/Doha/Abu DHabi/Mecca/Jeddah/Riyadh |toefl backdoor hyderabad/ | ielts certificate without exam in punjab | where to get ielts without exam in Pakistan | ielts certificate without exam in chennai | where to get ielts certificate abu dhabi | get ielts certificate without exam in mumbai| ielts certificate for sale in india | how to get ielts certificate without exam in india | ielts exam backdoor in hyderabad
> 
> Are you looking for IELTS certificate for sale without exam? Well, your search has made you land on the right page! We are a renowned provider of IELTS certificates without exam. The IELTS or the International English Language Test is the most popular English language proficiency test of the world for global migration and higher education. It assesses all your English skills including listening, writing, reading and speaking. The aim of this test is to make sure that you don’t have any problem communicating in your new life abroad. Contact us for more info:
> 
> Email: ielts.2017 (at) yahoo com
> General support: ieltsexpats (at) yahoo com
> Skype: IELTS.2017
> WhatsApp Only (+237)- 670672102
> 
> 
> IELTS introduction
> The International English Language Testing System (IELTS) measures the language proficiency of people who want to study or work where English is used as a language of communication. It uses a nine-band scale to clearly identify levels of proficiency, from non-user (band score 1) through to expert (band score 9).
> 
> IELTS Academic or IELTS General Training
> IELTS is available in two test versions: Academic - for people applying for higher education or professional registration, and General Training for those migrating to Australia, Canada and the UK, or applying for secondary education, training programmes and work experience in an English-speaking environment. Both versions provide a valid and accurate assessment of the four language skills: listening, reading, writing and speaking.
> 
> IELTS treats all test takers with the utmost fairness and respect by actively avoiding cultural bias, and accepting all standard varieties of native-speaker English, including North American, British, Australian and New Zealand English.
> 
> IELTS is available at more than 1,200 locations worldwide, including more than 50 locations in the USA, and there are 48 test dates a year.
> 
> Email: ielts.2017 (at) yahoo com
> General support: ieltsexpats (at) yahoo com
> Skype: IELTS.2017
> WhatsApp Only (+237)- 670672102
> 
> 
> Skype: IELTS.2017)Accepted for Australia, Canada, New Zealand and the UK
> IELTS is accepted as evidence of English language pro?ciency for study, work and migration in Australia, Canada, New Zealand and the UK, as well as for study and work in the USA.
> 
> Each country sets its own IELTS requirements. For up-to-date information, please visit the relevant government websites.
> 
> Australia
> Australia
> IELTS is accepted for many visa categories, as well as for permanent residency in Australia. It is also a requirement for some Australian professional organisations and accrediting bodies.
> 
> Achieve your dream to go to Australia with IELTS
> Canada
> Canada
> If you are applying for a work visa, professional recognition or for permanent residency in Canada, it is likely that you will be required to present evidence of English language proficiency. IELTS General Training is the only internationally available English proficiency test accepted by Immigration, Refugees and Citizenship Canada (IRCC) for immigration to Canada.
> 
> Email: ielts.2017 (at) yahoo com
> General support: ieltsexpats (at) yahoo com
> Skype: IELTS.2017
> WhatsApp Only (+237)- 670672102
> 
> Open doors to Canada with IELTS
> New Zealand
> New Zealand
> The New Zealand government asks for IELTS as evidence of English language proficiency for many visas, including those within the Skilled Migrant, Investor and Entrepreneur, Residence from Work and Parent categories.
> 
> Your journey to New Zealand begins with IELTS
> UK image - field of flowers
> UK
> Evidence of English language ability is a requirement for those applying to settle permanently in the UK (also known as applying for 'leave to remain' or 'long residence').
> 
> Live, work and study in the UK with IELTS
> 
> 
> Why accept IELTS scores?
> IELTS is the world's most popular high-stakes English language test for higher education and global migration, with over 3 million tests taken in the past year in over 140 countries.
> 
> A truly global test
> The IELTS test is trusted by over 10,000 organisations, including universities, professional bodies, employers and migration authorities. Learn more about how IELTS results are used to gain entry into study, professional registration and work as well as for migration purposes.
> 
> IELTS is the only English language test that is accepted by all of the key immigration authorities in Australia, Canada, New Zealand and the United Kingdom, for visa applications and migration purposes. Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection, Citizenship and Immigration Canada, Immigration New Zealand, and UK Visas and Immigration all trust IELTS as a true and reliable measure of English proficiency.
> 
> IELTS offers you a choice of two test versions to better meet your needs. IELTS Academic measures English language proficiency needed for an academic, higher learning environment while the IELTS General Training measures a test taker’s proficiency in a practical, everyday context.
> 
> IELTS actively avoids cultural bias in order to ensure all test takers are treated with the utmost fairness. The IELTS test consists of questions that are relevant to the way people need to use English in their studies or working lives. The topics covered by the test are both interesting and contemporary, and are based on an analysis of the ways in which language is used in the 'real world'.
> 
> All standard varieties of native-speaker English, including North American, British, Australian and New Zealand English are accepted.
> 
> 
> Email: ielts.2017 (at) yahoo com
> General support: ieltsexpats (at) yahoo com
> Skype: IELTS.2017
> WhatsApp Only (+237)- 670672102
> 
> 
> ielts.2017(at)yahoo(dot)com) Buy original ielts/nebosh certificate without exam in india, australia, uk, usa, uae, qatar, Buy ielts british council Saudi Arabia,Norway, Italy, Germany, Netherland, ielts preparation India/kuwait/Jordan/ , ielts test practice Malaysia, Qatar/ british council ielts result signapore, ielts meaning riyadh, ielts for canada, ielts full form, ielts practice test listening oman,Qatar, canada, ielts fees china, cambridge ielts books, ielts ukvi uk, , ielts idp, ielts practice test reading, ielts test booking, ielts exam booking, ielts practice test online, ielts australia, ielts syllabus, ielts practice test pdf. what is ielts exam, cambridge ielts , ielts cost, ielts registration british council france, new zealand, ielts practice test writing, ielts test papers with answers download, ielts online registration iran,iraq, sri lanka, yemen, Argentina, Uruguay,Venezuela, Peru, ielts registration idp Ecuador,Guyanna,Paraguay,Chile,Colombia,Bolivia,Brazil,Bolivia,Chile,Colombia, british council ielts preparation, ielts speaking sample questions, buy ielts riyadh, doha, dubai, sydney, abu dahbi, buy ielts scores, buy ielts without exams in saudi arabia, uae, kuwait, qatar, buy original ielts certificate in india, oman, afghanistan, iran, iraq, italy, book ielts idp, ielts book free download, ielts exam questions, ielts general training books, ielts ebook free download pdf, what is ielts exam fees, ielts registration usa, how to prepare for ielts at home, what is ielts exam pattern, ielts registration fees, ielts introduction speaking, ielts test center near me, ielts score pattern, ielts meaning in hindi, ielts duration validity, what is ielts score, ielts exam fee uk, ielts exam start time,ielts syllabus and pattern pdf, british council ielts united states
> 
> 
> Email: ielts.2017 (at) yahoo com
> General support: ieltsexpats (at) yahoo com
> Skype: IELTS.2017
> WhatsApp Only (+237)- 670672102
> 
> 
> 
> ielts certificate Dubai| ielts/BSL Certificate online Qatar, Saudi Arabia| ielts Singapore, UAE| ielts/toefl Saudi Arabia| Nebosh certificate United Kingdom| PTE without exams | Nebosh igc scores | IELTS Exams Hong Kong | IELTS Backdoor China| IELTS Results New Zealand | IELTS online Canada | IELTS/HEC Agents China | PTE Backdoor Australia, UK, USA | IELTS preparation Jordan | IELTS band 7 Singapore | IELTS for Canada | Buy NEBOSH IGC Online | IELTS Test Kuwait | Buy IELTS band 7 Italy, Germany, Spain, Norway | HEC Paris| GMAT USA | GRE Scores | IELTS verification | IELTS British council USA | IELTS IDP Australia | IELTS Agents India, BSL UK, IELTS Immigration, Express Entry, PNP Nomination, CFA India, CFA Scores


I agree with this guy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

The critically acclaimed WWE Champion, The New Daniel Bryan. :bryan


----------



## The Beast Incarnate

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Just wanted to say that while f***ing hated the Old Daniel Brian and the cheesy “Yes” movement (placating to simple minded fans who needed something, literally anything to chant and feel important)... I gotta give the man his due respect and admit that I *LOVE* the New Daniel Bryan :mark::mark::mark:

Awesome heel work by him and is my current favorite in WWE by a long shot. I especially like his promos and how it ties into how he used to be a vegan in order to help the planet. The way he called the fans sheep for being idiots and chanting “What?” in the same manner they used to chant “Yes!” was great. You can tell it got under their skin as the crowd no longer chant it and he’s now getting true backlash from the fans, something VERY hard to do nowadays. I also was dying laughing how he slapped the taste outta Ali’s mouth for being wasteful and driving an SUV :lol

I also really like how he continuously punishes his already beaten opponents after the matches via heel lock, I just wish he would lock in the submission for even longer, try to break one of their appendages, or go after his opponents innocent family members. 

Two things though that I hope he gets rid of ASAP is 1) his entrance music and 2) the kicks. Idiots in the crowd still seem to want to cheer these two things and eliminating both would go a long way towards his full transformation.


----------



## arch.unleash

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

"What kind of car do you drive?" :lol Ok this new Bryan is fucking awesome, Daniel fucking Bryan managed to be hated, that takes real skill and some geeks like Kevin Owens need to learn from him what heel work really is. The best, or maybe only, good thing going on right now in this miserable company.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Daniel Bryan taking an aspect of his personality and amping it up to a ludicrous, sanctimonious degree is great heel stuff. Its like Straight Edge Society and CM Punk being anti-drug and fighting with Jeff Hardy. Just wonderful little touches, like being upset at somebody for driving a gas guzzler car, are just so good. 

See, I like this more than Dean's run because I don't get the sense that as a person or a character that Dean ever has or ever will care about germs and body and odor. He was always the sweaty, grimy member of the shield and his finisher is DIRTY Deeds. Why would he care?


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Best in the world. Has been for over a decade.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

SUV'S. :tripsscust :bryanlol :bryan


----------



## Bobholly39

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

Man Daniel Bryan is something else. He's insane.

I'm loving this heel run - and i'd be fine with it last 1 year+ because he's so good at it. But i'm already anticipating the huge face turn that'll happen at some point and be out of this world great. That's how you remain relevant John Cena and Roman Reigns. When you get stale - don't be afraid to change it up. It'll be better for you in the long run.


----------



## Soul_Body

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

I need a gif of Bryan slapping Ali.


----------



## BK Festivus

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

When you compare his return from retirement as a face to his current work as a heel, it’s obvious why he was dying for a change. It’s crazy how little he used to value promo skills during the earlier part of his career because he has put so much work into them ever since becoming a main-eventer.


----------



## SexiestOfAllTime

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

He is fresh as heel I hope capitalise on him wwe need book Daniel Bryan better than the past wwe cannot halt his momentum Daniel Bryan need to be booked properly


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

What the fuck is Figo? That Portuguese footballer?


----------



## Dave Santos

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

I was one of those viewers who was not the greatest fan of his during the Yes movement and preferred his Hell No character. I really like him as a heel and fell he can connect with it since he can add content he cares about. I had a similar feeling about the USOS. But when they turned heel I also liked them.


----------



## Krin

Making him a heel was a mistake imo. He's a good heel who can cut good promos but I love how turning him heel is whatever to them but turning Roman or Cena is out of the question.


----------



## NotAllThere

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

It is nice to see the fans booing him instead of cheering him and being snarky about it. I see some smiles in the crowd as they boo, but they seem to be behind the character change in full and that is really odd these days.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

He was a great babyface in 2013 - 14, played the underdog character to perfection. If he can continue his momentum as a heel that will really further cement his legacy. It's really difficult to get cheered universally as a babyface then turn heel and get booed by the crowd. Especially in this day and age. Lets hope he can keep it up.


----------



## Chelsea

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

D-Bry winning on Sunday is a must, he won't lose at two consecutive pay-per-views.


----------



## DoolieNoted

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*


----------



## chrisburr

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*



YulyNoted said:


>


I am so glad that he is a heel again! Long Overdue!

He is at his best as a heel!

Now pair him and his wife up since they both are heels!

:ghost


----------



## chrisburr

*Re: The new Daniel Bryan*

He was always better and more entertaining as a heel!


----------



## Chelsea

*Re: Heel Daniel Bryan is WWE Champion!*

...and STILL...

...your WWE Champion...

...the NEW Daniel Bryan!!!


----------



## Chelsea




----------

